# NARS blushes for WOC



## MoGiselle (Oct 29, 2010)

I think NARS blushes are beyond beautiful and I want
  	more but I dont know which ones to get. I have Taj Mahal
  	and albatross so far

  	So what are some others that you love and why?


----------



## Adnegveill35 (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm anxious to try NARS blushes as well, and have heard that Torrid is the WOC's Orgasm. I can't speak on it though as I haven't tried it myself. Lovejoy is also on my list. I want to try Illamasqua's blushes as well, I've heard great reviews about those too. Maybe someone else can offer some more insight ?


----------



## MoGiselle (Oct 30, 2010)

really? i gotta look into Torrid. I just brought torrid during a blog sale for 12 bucks so I hoping that it looks ok.


----------



## Adnegveill35 (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm sure you'll love it, check back in after you get it!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 30, 2010)

Last year the NARS site had a 30% off sale and I went a little crazy on the blushes. I got and I love:

  	Exhibit A
  	Gilda
  	Gina

  	I already had Taj Mahal. I think I will be adding Torrid while the Sephora F&F Sale is going on.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 30, 2010)

I just started getting into nars a few months ago, and I have Albatross, Taos, Taj Mahal, and Mata Hari . . I love them !!!!

  	Has anybody tried their cream blushes  ?? Im looking into getting Montenegro & Catcus Flower


----------



## DianeTheBody (Oct 30, 2010)

Montenegro is fab.... you gotta get exhibit A.... I loves it!


----------



## DianeTheBody (Oct 30, 2010)

My favourite Nars blushes are; Exhibit A, Taos.


----------



## MoGiselle (Oct 30, 2010)

really exhibit A was so red im so scared of it


----------



## MoGiselle (Oct 30, 2010)

I didnt notice taos I gotta check it out!


----------



## MoGiselle (Oct 30, 2010)

im going to pick it up during sephora F&F sale


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 30, 2010)

I already have MAC Pro Blush Apple Red . . . . how does that compare to Exhibit A ?? Is there enough difference between the two blushes to justify having both ????


----------



## wquty77 (Nov 5, 2010)

Well, i think that Apple Red is more of a "True Red", meaning it is more of a blue based red. However, Nars Exhibit A has a very evident orange undertone... It is a Red-Orange... I think you can justify having both by the undertone difference, but that's just my opinion. Hope this is helpful


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 6, 2010)

BeautyByLele said:


> I just started getting into nars a few months ago, and I have Albatross, Taos, Taj Mahal, and Mata Hari . . I love them !!!!
> 
> Has anybody tried their cream blushes  ?? Im looking into getting Montenegro & Catcus Flower


 
	I own Cactus Flower and I love it! Especially for dark and deep dark skin tones.It was one for the 1st NARS blushes I owned. Now that I think about it, its one of the 1st cream blushes I ever owned.


----------



## lenchen (Nov 7, 2010)

DILLIGAF said:


> I own Cactus Flower and I love it! Especially for dark and deep dark skin tones.It was one for the 1st NARS blushes I owned. Now that I think about it, its one of the 1st cream blushes I ever owned.


	yup, cactus flower is one of the first cream blushers I owned as well. I love it so much that I hit pan on that one and I have  back-up.


----------



## vintageroses (Nov 7, 2010)

I really love dolce vita & deep throat! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Deep throat is more like a flush colour on us who are slightly tanner but still amazing!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & yes Taj Mahal AMAZING!


----------



## LAMB4LIFE (Nov 11, 2010)

love joy is a must have for me (nc45)


----------



## sss215 (Nov 11, 2010)

another vote for taos!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 18, 2010)

sss215 said:


> another vote for taos!


 
	Darn!!! I KNEW there was something I forgot to get with the VIB Sephora F&F discount!


----------



## vintageroses (Nov 18, 2010)

sss215 said:


> Darn!!! I KNEW there was something I forgot to get with the VIB Sephora F&F discount!


	LOL! there will always be another sale  hehe


----------



## projectdanielle (Nov 22, 2010)

I have Lovejoy, Exhibit A, Dolce Vita, and Sin.  Sin is the only one I don't wear.  Its a bit too plum for me and doesn't show up well.  My fave is the Lovejoy.  That's my perfect blush.


----------



## couturesista (Nov 22, 2010)

Exhibit A is a must have and so is Cactus Flower, try layering the two , OMG blushgasm for sure!


----------



## enhance12 (Nov 27, 2010)

NARS outlaw is my favorite blush shade.  I'm NC40 in studio fix powder just as a reference


----------



## sss215 (Dec 2, 2010)

DILLIGAF said:


> Last year the NARS site had a 30% off sale and I went a little crazy on the blushes. I got and I love:
> 
> Exhibit A
> Glinda
> ...


  	 how is Gina and Gilda.  I am thinking of getting those soon.


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 2, 2010)

Definitely get Gina! It's one of my absolute favorites.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 2, 2010)

I love them both... I happen to love peachy blushes


----------



## Lovey99 (Dec 2, 2010)

Gina and Gilda looked ashy on my NW47 skin.


----------



## sss215 (Dec 3, 2010)

Lovey99 said:


> Gina and Gilda looked ashy on my NW47 skin.


 
  	really,  i am going to try these soon. i am excited because i am going to scope out a regular NARS counter in the process.  sephora's selection isn't cutting it anymore.
  	out of the 2, i think gilda would be awesome for darker skin since it has a bit of pink in it.


----------



## Lovey99 (Dec 3, 2010)

Lovey99 said:


> really,  i am going to try these soon. i am excited because i am going to scope out a regular NARS counter in the process.  sephora's selection isn't cutting it anymore.
> out of the 2, i think gilda would be awesome for darker skin since it has a bit of pink in it.


  	I tried them out this summer at Nordies.... I may give it another try.  Please update me with how they look on you.


----------



## sss215 (Dec 7, 2010)

Back from trying them out. What got me interested in these colors is the fact that I don't want red or pink cheeks all the time. Or deep colored cheeks. I wanted something lighter.  For anyone my complextion, Gina and Gilda are not colors to get if you want a bright blush. They are more of a compliment to my skin tone and are perfect if I want to do an eye focus, or just add a sweep of color.  IMO These colors on darker skin are skin brighteners. They are neutral, but not brown based, which is the usual neutral go to for black women.   They are matte, which I like. 

  	First I tried the Sheer Matte foundation in Tortuga, just so my skin would be more of a canvas for trying on these new colors.  Sometimes its hard to see accurate blush results when I put them on in the store with nothing on my skin.    

  	 I tried on Gilda, next it brightened me up immediately.  Gilda turned out to be a very neutral, wearing makeup but not made up blush on me. I have yellow undertones on my cheeks which go away when I put foundation on, Gilda gave me a nice flush of coral.  Not too pink or yellow, just brightness.   My skin looked fresh. 

  	Then I tried Gina on the other cheek.  I was thinking it was going to look ashy, but nope, it blended well. What Gina did was bring a little of my natural undertone back. Like Gilda,  it  brought a brightness back to my skin, but on the yellowish orange side.   I really liked Gina, because it blended well and just like Gilda, freshened me up a bit.   Gina was not as pigmented as Gilda, but I could see the results.   

  	Next I tried Amour.  It really looked like the next color in line after Gilda. It was pinker than the two and i think it would be another good option later down the line.   Gina and Gilda seem to be the most unique blushes NARS offers in compared to other brands.  Today I hauled Gilda.  I saw some online deals, so I will haul Gina next with a few other NARS items.  Crazy Sephora doesn't have these!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 7, 2010)

Out of the two I wear Gilda more then I wear Gina. Usually in more subtle looks. I'm MUFE HD 175 for reference. I have no idea how that translates to MAC.


----------



## j4lyphe (Dec 7, 2010)

Quote: 	 		 			sss215



  	"Back from trying them out. What got me interested in these colors is the fact that I don't want red or pink cheeks all the time. Or deep colored cheeks. I wanted something lighter.  For anyone my complextion, Gina and Gilda are not colors to get if you want a bright blush. They are more of a compliment to my skin tone and are perfect if I want to do an eye focus, or just add a sweep of color.  IMO These colors on darker skin are skin brighteners. They are neutral, but not brown based, which is the usual neutral go to for black women.   They are matte, which I like. 

  	First I tried the Sheer Matte foundation in Tortuga, just so my skin would be more of a canvas for trying on these new colors.  Sometimes its hard to see accurate blush results when I put them on in the store with nothing on my skin.    

  	 I tried on Gilda, next it brightened me up immediately.  Gilda turned out to be a very neutral, wearing makeup but not made up blush on me. I have yellow undertones on my cheeks which go away when I put foundation on, Gilda gave me a nice flush of coral.  Not too pink or yellow, just brightness.   My skin looked fresh. 

  	Then I tried Gina on the other cheek.  I was thinking it was going to look ashy, but nope, it blended well. What Gina did was bring a little of my natural undertone back. Like Gilda,  it  brought a brightness back to my skin, but on the yellowish orange side.   I really liked Gina, because it blended well and just like Gilda, freshened me up a bit.   Gina was not as pigmented as Gilda, but I could see the results.   

  	Next I tried Amour.  It really looked like the next color in line after Gilda. It was pinker than the two and i think it would be another good option later down the line.   Gina and Gilda seem to be the most unique blushes NARS offers in compared to other brands.  Today I hauled Gilda.  I saw some online deals, so I will haul Gina next with a few other NARS items.  Crazy Sephora doesn't have these!"






  	OMG you really hit the nail on the head with the descriptions of Gina and Gilda. I could not articulate the very same words you said. Gilda shows up fine on NW45 skin like mine while Gina gives that brightening effect. I also use Gina to tone down other blushes if I've overdone them. I always thought the same of Amour- the pinker version of Gilda. I'll get it later on and then my NARS blush collection will be complete lol


----------



## sss215 (Dec 7, 2010)

I put gilda on and sprayed a little MAC fix+ on my cheeks after applying gilda.  OMG!  The coral really popped out and it was more dramatic and a bunch more pigmented. I just threw a little burts bees on my lips and done.  Fresh and natural.  I forgot to add these colors are very pigmented, and they build well!


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Dec 11, 2010)

i know its discontinued now, but no one said Crazed???


----------



## lenchen (Dec 12, 2010)

crazed is a good one!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 13, 2010)

I bought Crazed right after Taj Mahal.


----------



## Lovey99 (Dec 14, 2010)

Lovey99 said:


> Back from trying them out. What got me interested in these colors is the fact that I don't want red or pink cheeks all the time. Or deep colored cheeks. I wanted something lighter.  For anyone my complextion, Gina and Gilda are not colors to get if you want a bright blush. They are more of a compliment to my skin tone and are perfect if I want to do an eye focus, or just add a sweep of color.  IMO These colors on darker skin are skin brighteners. They are neutral, but not brown based, which is the usual neutral go to for black women.   They are matte, which I like.
> 
> First I tried the Sheer Matte foundation in Tortuga, just so my skin would be more of a canvas for trying on these new colors.  Sometimes its hard to see accurate blush results when I put them on in the store with nothing on my skin.
> 
> ...


	Thank you for such a great review.  I am definitely going to give these another try!  Thanks!


----------



## amillion (Dec 15, 2010)

I only own two as I just got into wearing blush this summer. I got torrid first and exhibit A with friends and family discount with Sephora this past fall. Torrid just gives me a subtle glow that isn't too much in your face. I can't see it on but other people can. Weird. Exhibit A shows up beautifully on my skin tone. I tried Desire but it wasn't for me.Taos is the next one I want to get.


----------



## 2browneyes (Dec 16, 2010)

I recently tried Mata Hari with a light hand over a bronzer as suggested by Sam Fine in the Jan issue of Essence....love it!


----------



## Curly1908 (Dec 16, 2010)

^Hmm...I'm gonna try that -- except with Desire instead of Mata Hari.  I always pair my pink blushes with Brunette MSF or a highlighter shade.  Never thought to do pink + a bronzer.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 16, 2010)

couturesista said:


> Exhibit A is a must have and so is Cactus Flower, try layering the two , OMG blushgasm for sure!


 
	I'm going to try this out. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## User38 (Dec 16, 2010)

I think Exhibit A is a must have for anyone -- NC10-50.. I have tried it on almost all skin colours and it is a work of art.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 16, 2010)

I will admit it looks scary in the pan but so lovely on the skin!


----------



## sss215 (Dec 18, 2010)

I know Albatross is considered a highlighter.  But its an awesome NARS highlighter/blush to have.  I just used some under my sheer matte and my skin is GLOWING.  seriously, and its not too much.  I also used it under some of my MAC blushes, like burnt pepper and full fuchsia for a little extra sparkle.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 18, 2010)

I just picked up Taos yesterday. Why didnt I have this blush already?!


----------



## User38 (Dec 18, 2010)

lol Dili.. sometimes we are get caught up in all MAC stuff... dunno.

  	I just got Sex Appeal, on the premise that maybe it would really rub off on me


----------



## sss215 (Dec 19, 2010)

DILLIGAF said:


> I just picked up Taos yesterday. Why didnt I have this blush already?!



 	Taos was my first one.  I adore it!


----------



## nunu (Dec 19, 2010)

I have Taos and i love it. It's gorgeous.


----------



## User38 (Dec 19, 2010)

Nobody ever forgets their first one Dili


----------



## thiscarmen (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm NC35, and I absolutely love Mata Hari.  It's matte, and it's a bright purpley-pink colour.  And it's suuuper pigmented so a little bit will be enough.

  	I also love Albatross for a highlighter too!


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Dec 19, 2010)

taos, taj mahal and crazed are love!


----------



## BeautyByLele (Dec 19, 2010)

Awww I don't have Crazed blush, I wish they would bring it back. Does anybody know if Nars "repromote" items like MAC??


----------



## Curly1908 (Dec 19, 2010)

Not re-promotes per se, but I know that NARS periodically does Vintage collections where they bring back discontinued shades of lippies, nail polishes, etc.  I haven't heard of them ever bringing back any of the blushes though...


----------



## Snootus0722 (Dec 20, 2010)

I love Nars Madly blush, I picked it up in Chicago while visiting in August..I've used everyday since then. I'm NC 43.


----------



## 2browneyes (Dec 20, 2010)

So, I now own Orgasm, Mata hari, Taj Mahal and Gina. I think I'll get Gilda (sp?) and Taos next.


----------



## rjsmom84 (Dec 20, 2010)

Nars blushes are my absolute favorite. Taj Mahal is beautiful. It really is the black girl's "glow within" blush. It lived up to all of my expectations. I also use Torrid and Exhibit A. I like Albatross as as highlighter and Casino as a bronzer.


----------



## rjsmom84 (Dec 20, 2010)

I agree.  I think most Nars blushes are universal. I've heard that Orgasm and Laguna are iffy with darker skin tones but I believe every other color fits must skin tones well.


----------



## 2browneyes (Jan 2, 2011)

Being as though I an not very impressed with too much of what MAC has to offer so far I think I'mm purchase 2 more blushes....Exhibit A and Gilda.


----------



## strawberry1 (Jan 3, 2011)

I have gina and gilda and I LOVE gilda. I like gina too but gilda just gives me a really pretty glow.


----------



## rjsmom84 (Jan 3, 2011)

I got Cactus Flower a couple of weeks ago I am going to try this look.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Mar 19, 2011)

I see on Nars website it has *Crazed* blush as "Exclusive" Currently Unavailiable" Im assuming that means coming back in stock soon, right ?? I cant wait to order it . . . . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





along with a few other blushes

  	OR

  	Does it mean I missed out on it ??????


----------



## freesiafc (Mar 22, 2011)

I just started wearing blush recently and I wan't to jump onto the NARS bandwagon but I don't know where to start. I also think the price is causing my hesitation.


----------



## Curly1908 (Mar 22, 2011)

What color family of eyeshadows/lippies do you wear most often?



freesiafc said:


> I just started wearing blush recently and I wan't to jump onto the NARS bandwagon but I don't know where to start. I also think the price is causing my hesitation.


----------



## freesiafc (Mar 22, 2011)

I usually have a neutral eye. Purple and green when I feel like color that day. I always have a nude lip. I haven't adventured out on color when it comes to my eyeshadow or lips yet. I'm still unclear on what shades are good on my NC50 skintone. I own MA from wonder woman and use MUFE #131 and #48 as a blush as well.


----------



## sss215 (Mar 23, 2011)

freesiafc said:


> I just started wearing blush recently and I wan't to jump onto the NARS bandwagon but I don't know where to start. I also think the price is causing my hesitation.


 
	97.8% of the NARS blushes will look good on all WOC.  Its really just a matter of preference!  I own 3 NARS blushes, Gilda, Gina, and Taos.  Those are my favorite.   I also want Exibit A (its extremely colorful) one day.  

  	If you can, try to check out the offerings at a NARS counter instead of Sephora.  Sephora doesn't carry all the blushes.


----------



## EngineerBarbie (Mar 23, 2011)

Quote:


freesiafc said:


> I just started wearing blush recently and I wan't to jump onto the NARS bandwagon but I don't know where to start. I also think the price is causing my hesitation.


	NARS blushes are pricey but sooo worth it!  The pigmentation is so good you need very little to get it to show up.  And of course you can build up the color to your satisfaction.

  	I have NARS blushes (so far) in Cactus Flower, Mata Hari, Angelika and Oasis.  I don't have Torrid or Gilda as I have the MAC MA blush.


----------



## EngineerBarbie (Mar 23, 2011)

Quote:
  	 		 			Originally Posted by *sss215*

			97.8% of the NARS blushes will look good on all WOC.  Its really just a matter of preference!  I own 3 NARS blushes, Gilda, Gina, and Taos.  Those are my favorite.   I also want Exibit A (its extremely colorful) one day.  





  	I dragged one of my girlfriends to Sephora to get blush and she got Taos.  It looks so good with her warm skin tone.  Exhibit A looks beautiful--hope you get it soon so we can see how it looks on you.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 23, 2011)

Nars blushes are very very pigmented and a little goes a long way. I currently have:
  	Gina
  	Gilda
  	Taos
  	Taj Mahal
  	Exhibit A
  	Cactus Flower
  	Crazed


  	Looking to get my hands on Mounia but I believe its been discontinued. *sighs*


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 23, 2011)

[quote name="DILLIGAF" url="/forum/thread/171467/nars-blushes-for-woc/60#post_2098136"]	Nars blushes are very very pigmented and a little goes a long way. I currently have:
	Gina
	Glinda
	Taos
	Taj Mahal
	Exhibit A
	Cactus Flower
	Crazed


	Looking to get my hands on Mounia but I believe its been discontinued. *sighs*
[/quote]  Mounia is on the official Nars site. Get your hands on it b/c it's amazing.   I own Lovejoy, Sertao, Mounia, Angelika, Desire, Gina and Crazed. All of them are fantastic. Lovejoy is an every day blush and Sertao serves as a highlighter for me. Gina is my absolute favorite.


----------



## Curly1908 (Mar 23, 2011)

Since you're a neutral/nude girl, I suggest you start off with Luster blush and Albatross highlighter.  You might also want to try Dolce Vita blush.  You can reach for these on a daily basis, and they'll provide a pop of color that would still blend in with your neutral eye and nude lip.

  	I'm NW50, and I own those 3 that I suggested (among other Nars products, lol).  And I get tons of comments about how good my "skin" looks --> not makeup, but "skin".  I agree with sss215.  For whatever reason, most of NARS blushes look AMAZING on WOC.   I swear Francois puts brown girl pixie dust in every single one.  (The few that don't are too bland/brown like Doceur or don't show up like Orgasm on darker skin tones.)  If you're feeling adventurous, you can't go wrong with Desire or Taj Mahal or Exhibit A or ANY, lol.



freesiafc said:


> I usually have a neutral eye. Purple and green when I feel like color that day. I always have a nude lip. I haven't adventured out on color when it comes to my eyeshadow or lips yet. I'm still unclear on what shades are good on my NC50 skintone. I own MA from wonder woman and use MUFE #131 and #48 as a blush as well.


----------



## freesiafc (Mar 23, 2011)

I have a big list for NARS products I want to buy I'll be sure to put those on the top. Brown girl pixi dust 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I love it.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 24, 2011)

DILLIGAF said:


> I own Lovejoy, Sertao, Mounia, Angelika, Desire, Gina and Crazed. All of them are fantastic. Lovejoy is an every day blush and Sertao serves as a highlighter for me. Gina is my absolute favorite.


 
	I'm heading to NYC for IMATS you think I will be able to find Mounia at the new store?


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Mar 24, 2011)

Try Montenegro cream blush by NARS ... haven't read above any WOC who tried it but saw a pic in Elle and it's really pretty!


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 24, 2011)

[quote name="DILLIGAF" url="/forum/thread/171467/nars-blushes-for-woc/60#post_2098441"]



I'm heading to NYC for IMATS you think I will be able to find Mounia at the new store?
 
[/quote]  I got my fingers crossed that you do. I never see it at any Nars counter I visit. When Lord and Taylor used to carry Nars, I saw Mounia but I wasn't interested in it at the time. Eventually, they pulled it shortly before pulling the brand altogether. Good luck!


----------



## EngineerBarbie (Mar 24, 2011)

WhatWouldJoanDo said:


> Try Montenegro cream blush by NARS ... haven't red above any WOC who tried it but saw a pic in Elle and it's really pretty!



 	That pic was gorgeous!  I have Montenegro on my wish lists at Beauty.com and Sephora.com .  Hoping I can get my hands on it early next month.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 25, 2011)

DILLIGAF said:


> I got my fingers crossed that you do. I never see it at any Nars counter I visit. When Lord and Taylor used to carry Nars, I saw Mounia but I wasn't interested in it at the time. Eventually, they pulled it shortly before pulling the brand altogether. Good luck!


 
	If I don't find it at the store I'm going to do a joint order with my sister so we can get free shipping and have it sent to the house in NYC. Either way I will have it. I think I will take a look at Montenegro today at the new larger Sephora at my local mall.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Mar 25, 2011)

If you order from Nars website use coupon code  *113352011CP* to receive 17% off $75 or more + FREE SHIPPING.  This code is good till 3/31


DILLIGAF said:


> *If I don't find it at the store I'm going to do a joint order with my sister so we can get free shipping and have it sent to the house* in NYC. Either way I will have it. I think I will take a look at Montenegro today at the new larger Sephora at my local mall.


----------



## nazih09 (Mar 25, 2011)

Thank you so much for the code! Might be doing a little Nars blush haul hehe.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks sooo much for sharing!!!!


----------



## Killacurves (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm NC44 And "torrid" is thee perfect peachy pink blush  I also had a pro do me up once she used "south beach" she put on my lids and cheeks ;D "montenegro",and ("rapu? nui" sorry the spelling (i dont have anymore) but yeah those three put together are a killer combo!


----------



## cheetahpita (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi ladies!  I'm new here, but I thought I'd see if you could help me out with a blush dilemma.  MAC Sur has been my HG blush since it came out in January - I love the natural look it gives me.  But now that it's summer (at least it is here in the South!), I've started to get a bit darker than my normal NC45, and the blush is showing up muddy   I'm looking for something that's similar - anyone have any recommendations?  I love NARS blushes, their texture and pigmentation is awesome (I used NARS Dolce Vita before Sur, but it shows up reddish on my skin tone and I'm looking for something more rosy pink).


----------



## EngineerBarbie (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey ladies!

  	Yesterday I got the NARS Montenegro blush delivered (I love you Beauty.com!).  Here's a photo of it (taken w/ flash) ...complete with markings from my stippling brush:





  	This is such a lovely deep berry red blush.  A little goes a long way and if you have cool undertones it looks very natural.  And of course you can build up the color if you want it to look bolder.


----------



## EngineerBarbie (Mar 30, 2011)

Quote:


cheetahpita said:


> Hi ladies!  I'm new here, but I thought I'd see if you could help me out with a blush dilemma.  MAC Sur has been my HG blush since it came out in January - I love the natural look it gives me.  But now that it's summer (at least it is here in the South!), I've started to get a bit darker than my normal NC45, and the blush is showing up muddy   I'm looking for something that's similar - anyone have any recommendations?  I love NARS blushes, their texture and pigmentation is awesome (I used NARS Dolce Vita before Sur, but it shows up reddish on my skin tone and I'm looking for something more rosy pink).


  	Hiya!

  	The rosy pink that I have is Mata Hari.  There is one that is more candy rose pink called Desire which I think would show up more rosy pink on your skin tone.  I passed on Dolce Vita for Oasis as that has more of a pink shimmer to it.  Just for reference, here's a pic of the NARS blushes I have as I tend to go towards rose/pinks:





*Clockwise from top: Angelika, Montenegro, Oasis, Mata Hari, Cactus Flower*

  	Funny, when I live in LA it was hot all the time so I stayed an NW45.  Moved to the northeast and even in the summer I'm still an NW43.  I go to visit relatives in Florida in the summer and I have to bring my NW45 foundation as one day in the Florida sun and 'poof' I'm browner. ;-)


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Mar 30, 2011)

EngineerBarbie: that Montenegro cream brush is sooo gorgeous even in the pan.  I new it was special when I saw that pic in ELLE I posted earlier about.  I'm glad you are enjoying it.  I get newsfeeds generated on my blog to keep me in touch with what is currently going on in makeup and the latest word is that it's al about the cheeks!! I think I was feeling the style current pulling there anyways, maybe it's the ebb and flow of fashion, maybe the subliminal messaging from the Fall NY Fashion shows .... beautiful naturally flushed cheeks with a bit more umph!


----------



## cheetahpita (Mar 30, 2011)

EngineerBarbie said:


> Quote:
> Hiya!
> 
> The rosy pink that I have is Mata Hari.  There is one that is more candy rose pink called Desire which I think would show up more rosy pink on your skin tone.  I passed on Dolce Vita for Oasis as that has more of a pink shimmer to it.  Just for reference, here's a pic of the NARS blushes I have as I tend to go towards rose/pinks:


	thanks!  I'll definitely try out Mata Hari and Desire.  Your collection of NARS blushes is pretty - I really like the look of Montenegro! but I'm afraid a cream blush will just melt off my face in the hot humidity here


----------



## EngineerBarbie (Mar 30, 2011)

cheetahpita said:


> thanks!  I'll definitely try out Mata Hari and Desire.  Your collection of NARS blushes is pretty - I really like the look of Montenegro! but I'm afraid a cream blush will just melt off my face in the hot humidity here


	Thanks!  Glad I could help.  I forgot to mention the cream blush actually turns to powder so with the humidity it shouldn't be a problem.  I'm headed to Florida in July so I'm going to 'road test' Montenegro (and Cactus Flower as they are both cream blushes) and see how they do in the crazy Florida heat.


----------



## EngineerBarbie (Mar 30, 2011)

Quote:
  	 		Originally Posted by *WhatWouldJoanDo* 


		 			EngineerBarbie: that Montenegro cream brush is sooo gorgeous even in the pan.  I new it was special when I saw that pic in ELLE I posted earlier about.  I'm glad you are enjoying it.  I get newsfeeds generated on my blog to keep me in touch with what is currently going on in makeup and the latest word is that it's al about the cheeks!! I think I was feeling the style current pulling there anyways, maybe it's the ebb and flow of fashion, maybe the subliminal messaging from the Fall NY Fashion shows .... beautiful naturally flushed cheeks with a bit more umph! 



	That pic in ELLE (and Free Shipping for $25+ orders from Beauty.com) is what made me finally get off the sidelines and buy it.  I'd been eying it for awhile but hadn't seen it in person and was worried.  Perhaps it is the style trend now--I didn't get into blushes until fall of last year.

  	And Montenegro gives such a beautiful flush!  If NARS ever discontinues this color they're getting hate mail from me.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 30, 2011)

Taos is gorgeous! I want Torrid and Taj Mahal next and wish they would repromote Crazed. I don't think anybody has a color like it in another line.


----------



## afulton (Mar 31, 2011)

I just love blush and have collected almost all of the shades from NARS that complement WOC.  I thought I had them all until I discovered Mounia from reading this thread.  I ordered it from NARS.com and fell in love when I saw it in person.  Simply beautiful....goes well with the rest of my collection.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 31, 2011)

afulton said:


> I just love blush and have collected almost all of the shades from NARS that complement WOC.  I thought I had them all until I discovered Mounia from reading this thread.  I ordered it from NARS.com and fell in love when I saw it in person.  Simply beautiful....goes well with the rest of my collection.


 
	I really have to get on this!! Pronto!


----------



## nazih09 (Mar 31, 2011)

Would you guys recommend Luster for NC-40-42 skin tones?


----------



## afulton (Apr 2, 2011)

Just go back from Nordstrom and picked up Gilda blush..Here is my collection now:

  	Torrid, Taos, Crazed, Taj Mahal, Albatross, Lovejoy, Mounia, Dolce Vita, Orgasm (hate it!) and Exhibit A.

  	 I really wanted to get Montenegro but they didn't have a tester nor any to sell.  Funny enough, the Sales Associate questioned why I wanted it.  She said it would be too dark on me
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  They always seem to be wrong so I am going to check it out at another counter just to be safe.  From what I see on here, it looks gorgeous.

  	I also have Malibu and St. Barts in the multiples. They don't get much play though.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 2, 2011)

afulton said:


> Just go back from Nordstrom and picked up Gilda blush..Here is my collection now:
> 
> Torrid, Taos, Crazed, Taj Mahal, Albatross, Lovejoy, Mounia, Dolce Vita, Orgasm (hate it!) and Exhibit A.
> 
> ...


 
	Which Nordstrom's did you go to? The one in Aventura? You and I are the same complextion by way of MUFE HD foundation and if I can were Montenegro you can too. I believe it's also at the new Expanded Sephora that just opened in the same mall. I'm waiting for mine in the mail


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Apr 2, 2011)

NARS makes the most gorgeous purples: Caravaggio, Jolie Poupee are my two favourite.  For when you do a neutral eye you might want to check out the Nana gloss.  Of course all the blush colours for WOC already mentioned are gorgeous.  I think NARS makeup is particularly beautiful on WOC because of the rich pigments that blend in so finely/so well.



freesiafc said:


> I usually have a neutral eye. Purple and green when I feel like color that day. I always have a nude lip. I haven't adventured out on color when it comes to my eyeshadow or lips yet. I'm still unclear on what shades are good on my NC50 skintone. I own MA from wonder woman and use MUFE #131 and #48 as a blush as well.


----------



## afulton (Apr 2, 2011)

DILLIGAF said:


> Which Nordstrom's did you go to? The one in Aventura? You and I are the same complextion by way of MUFE HD foundation and if I can were Montenegro you can too. I believe it's also at the new Expanded Sephora that just opened in the same mall. I'm waiting for mine in the mail


	I went to the Nordstrom in Boca Raton, Town Centre Mall.  Thanks for the tip on Montenegro.  I will definitely pick it up.


----------



## annjr2003 (Apr 3, 2011)

You know, you ladies aren't good for the wallet. . .

  	Went to Sephora Friday and picked up Cactus Flower. Beautiful color. Based on your recommendations previously, I ordered Torrid about two months ago (which I love). I live about an hour from Orlando, so I don't have as many makeup choices as many of you do and I wasn't exposed to Nars. I'm headed back to Orlando Friday, and may pick up Exhibit A - once again based on your recommendations.

  	So even though I don't know any of you from Adam's housecat, when I come to you for a loan because of my many Nars purchases, please don't turn me down.

  	Oh yeah - quick question: Do you use the same brush for all of your blushes, or do you have a brush for each blush?


----------



## EngineerBarbie (Apr 3, 2011)

annjr2003 said:


> You know, you ladies aren't good for the wallet. . .
> 
> Went to Sephora Friday and picked up Cactus Flower. Beautiful color. Based on your recommendations previously, I ordered Torrid about two months ago (which I love). I live about an hour from Orlando, so I don't have as many makeup choices as many of you do and I wasn't exposed to Nars. I'm headed back to Orlando Friday, and may pick up Exhibit A - once again based on your recommendations.
> 
> ...


  	NARS blushes are indeed addictive.  I've bargained with myself that once I pick up Mounia that's it for blushes.  I forget--where's the Sephora in Orlando?  Is it at Mall at Millenia?

  	I won't turn you down for a loan but it'll cost ya. ;-)

  	I use several brushes for my blushes depending on my mood.  I have a 'fan style' brush, a stippling brush and a standard blush brush that I use with all of my blushes. I use the fan one to spread with precision, the stippling one to blend and the regular blush brush if I want to 'blush and go'.


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 3, 2011)

Here are swatches of some of my Nars blushes. These are the ones that seem to be most popular around here.   Top, Left to right: Mounia an Crazed Bottom, Left to Right: Torrid, Taj Mahal, Desire (Ok, I don't know if Desire is all that popular around here, but it should be)


----------



## BeautyByLele (Apr 3, 2011)

I gotta add Torrid & Desire to my wishlist.... I'm SUPER mad I missed Crazed again!!!!!!


----------



## EngineerBarbie (Apr 4, 2011)

Quote:


BeautyByLele said:


> I gotta add Torrid & Desire to my wishlist.... I'm SUPER mad I missed Crazed again!!!!!!


	Torrid is gorgeous!  If I didn't have something like it already  I'd have it.  I really wanted Desire to work but it didn't with my skin.  Kept looking 'ashy pink' on me for some reason and on me Mata Hari looked better.  Very frustrating.


----------



## 2browneyes (Apr 4, 2011)

Don't be scared...lol    The price is a little more than MAC but it's so worth it!  The colors are crazy pigmented so you'll only need a little bit at a time which means they'll last a good while.  There have been some good NARS starter blushes for WOC mentioned in this thread....take a look at swatches of some of the shades mentioned then go to Sephora if you're near one and swatch away 


freesiafc said:


> I just started wearing blush recently and I wan't to jump onto the NARS bandwagon but I don't know where to start. I also think the price is causing my hesitation.


----------



## 2browneyes (Apr 4, 2011)

Desire looks a lil bit like the pink side of AP from MAC WW.  Shontay, would it be possible for you to swatch the 2 next to each other for comparison please? TIA


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 4, 2011)

I'll swatch both when I get home later today.


----------



## 2browneyes (Apr 4, 2011)

^thx


----------



## BeautyByLele (Apr 4, 2011)

What blush do you have that is similar to Torrid ?

  	I have Mata Hari and I like it also


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 4, 2011)

So...comparing Desire and AP from Mac's WW, they are similar but they are not dupes for each other. The differences: Desire is much, much more pigmented(That's not to say AP isn't, but Desire is ridiculously pigmented). AP feels like a Satin, while Desire is definitely Matte. Also, AP is a darker pink. Desire is like that true Barbie pink and can be intimidating to look at in the pan.   I am NC45-50, I guess. 173 in Mufe hd and both blushes work great on me. It's absolutely key that you tread very lightly with Desire. Build it up because it's crazy pigmented. If you're on a budget, I guess one will do, but if you can have both, go for it. I personally prefer Desire.   AP, Desire 

  AP, Desire (natural light) 

  AP, Desire (flash)


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 4, 2011)

[quote name="BeautyByLele" url="/forum/thread/171467/nars-blushes-for-woc/90#post_2102390"]

What blush do you have that is similar to Torrid ?
 
I have Mata Hari and I like it also
 
 
[/quote]  I know you're not asking me, but Torrid is in the coral family. It's just a shimmery coral that's like a cousin of MA from Mac's WW, a less intense Marine Life, a deeper, more shimmery hipness. I say all that to say that it's not a terribly unique color at all, but if you like the Nars formula, it's worth buying.


----------



## annjr2003 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hilarious! Well, at least I know who I can come to for a loan!

  	Sephora is at Florida Mall. Not that it has anything to do with Sephora, I've been to the Mall at Millennia twice and am not impressed. I love Florida Mall!


----------



## EngineerBarbie (Apr 4, 2011)

shontay07108 said:


> I know you're not asking me, but Torrid is in the coral family. It's just a shimmery coral that's like a cousin of MA from Mac's WW, a less intense Marine Life, a deeper, more shimmery hipness. I say all that to say that it's not a terribly unique color at all, but if you like the Nars formula, it's worth buying.


	As Shontay pointed out, MA is a shimmery coral very akin to Torrid.  If I had a choice (and unlimited funds) I would go with NARS because the pigmentation is wonderful and you don't need much.  I find I have to use more of a MAC blush (Her Blooming Cheek is the exception for me) than I would a NARS blush.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Apr 4, 2011)

shontay07108 said:


>


	I also swatched Desire in the store and is very pigmented, on the bare hand it swatched chalky, but when I layered in over a lil foundation it was pretty.  Also Angelika was nice as well.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh, Sephora didn't have Gina or Gilda and I wanted to check those out . . . guess imma have to check that out this weekend @ a Nars counter.

  	Can somebody who has both (Gina & Gilda) blushes can you please do a swatch to compare???? TIA


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 4, 2011)

[quote name="BeautyByLele" url="/forum/thread/171467/nars-blushes-for-woc/90#post_2102534"]
 
 
Thanks Shontay I have both; ML & MA !!! Plus I just came back from Sephora to check out Torrid and you guys are right it is in the coral family.  Yes it is a very pretty blush but since I already have the other two coral blushes I think I will pass on Torrid !!!!!
 
 
Most def, I feel ya on that one.  I love the few blushes that I already have but I do have to "plan" when I want to splurge on Nars
 
 

 

I also swatched Desire in the store and is very pigmented, on the bare hand it swatched chalky, but when I layered in over a lil foundation it was pretty.  Also Angelika was nice as well.
 
[/quote]  Desire definitely looks better on the face than when swatched. I love Angelika, too but most times, I don't want that shimmer/glitter on my face because I have it going on with my lips.   [quote name="BeautyByLele" url="/forum/thread/171467/nars-blushes-for-woc/90#post_2102536"]	Oh, Sephora didn't have Gina or Gilda and I wanted to check those out . . . guess imma have to check that out this weekend @ a Nars counter.

	Can somebody who has both (Gina & Gilda) blushes can you please do a swatch to compare???? TIA
[/quote]  Gina is also a color that works better on the face than with a swatch. I don't own Gilda to compare, but Gina is my favorite blush I own. The most natural kind of soft, coral glow. Through the day when you pass by a mirror, you'll love it.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Apr 5, 2011)

couturesista said:


> *Exhibit A is a must have and so is Cactus Flower, try layering the two , OMG blushgasm for sure*!


	I always kept looking at exhibit A but I never picked it up well tonight I just ordered this blush as well !!!!!!!!!!!!!

  	Im super excited for these blushes !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BeautyByLele (Apr 5, 2011)

Also guys there is another coupon code for *17% off $75 or more + Free Shipping* . . .

*Coupon Code** 0404211CP* *EXPIRES 4/19*


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 5, 2011)

[quote name="BeautyByLele" url="/forum/thread/171467/nars-blushes-for-woc/90#post_2102621"] 
I just placed an order for this blush . . . .im excited !!!!!!!!!!!!
 



 
Hey Shontay because of your swatched I also just ordered Mounia
 

I always kept looking at exhibit A but I never picked it up well tonight I just ordered this blush as well !!!!!!!!!!!!!
 
Im super excited for these blushes !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 
[/quote]  Yay!!! You will love, love, love it!   Thanks for the coupon code. I have some things I want to buy. Maybe I will look into Exhibit A to see if it's different from other blushes I own. I might try a cream blush, also. I'm really after some glosses and lipsticks, though.


----------



## freesiafc (Apr 5, 2011)

I finally took the plunge. I ordered Lovejoy, Taj Mahal, and Albatross. It took me forever to decide on the three I ordered. I plan to order more before the coupon code expires.


----------



## EngineerBarbie (Apr 5, 2011)

BeautyByLele said:


> Also guys there is another coupon code for *17% off $75 or more + Free Shipping* . . .
> 
> *Coupon Code** 0404211CP* *EXPIRES 4/19*


  	Aw man, with Friday being payday I just *know* I'm going to use this.  Thank you!


----------



## BeautyByLele (Apr 5, 2011)

Those were the first two blushes I purchased when I got into Nars last year !!!!!!! You will love them.



freesiafc said:


> I finally took the plunge. I ordered Lovejoy, *Taj Mahal, and Albatross.* It took me forever to decide on the three I ordered. I *plan to order more before the coupon code expires*.


  	I placed an order for 3 blushes last night, hopefully my funds will allow me to purchase more b4 the code expires, although lately  those codes have come around quite often.


----------



## Morena.Doll (Apr 6, 2011)

I just received Gilda & Mounia... love them!


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Apr 6, 2011)

Hold on to your orders ladies!   The word on facebook is that the Summer collection for NARS will roll out April 15th - 4 days before the code expires BeautyByLele so kindly passed on


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Apr 6, 2011)

annjr2003 said:


> Oh yeah - quick question: Do you use the same brush for all of your blushes, or do you have a brush for each blush?



 	I have two brushes for blush. A precision contouring blush brush and a basic full blush brush.  I wash them 1/week, but otherwise I try to dust them off on a clean tissue and use a similar tone blush as the pigment from the prior use.  So brush selection is loosely based on what was on it last and what type of effect I want.  For cream blushes a use clean hands and finger application (just press and tap in - don't rub .... that's the NARS MUA recommendation for cream blush).


----------



## EngineerBarbie (Apr 6, 2011)

Quote:


BeautyByLele said:


> Hold on to your orders ladies!   The word on facebook is that the Summer collection for NARS will roll out April 15th - 4 days before the code expires BeautyByLele so kindly passed on


	Thanks for the heads up!  I'll most likely get the New Order highlighter and Laguna bronzer...and some more lip glosses.


----------



## 2browneyes (Apr 6, 2011)

My plan is to hold off until 4/15 because I heard the summer collection should be online then. I'll get a thing or 2 from the summer collection and Exhibit A and Angelika lg.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks Whatwouldjoando for the heads up, Im super excited to see what the blush highlighter looks like !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Apr 8, 2011)

You're welcome! It was my pleasure to be able to share my joy of the earlier than expected Summer 2011 collection release!  Actually I have a suggestion for all of you who will be making orders soon:  I noticed on the website that there is a gift wrap option described as "You may send your gift encased in a custom-designed black gift box with the signature NARS soft-touch and logo ($4.75 charge). To gift-box your order, simply choose your shipping method with the gift wrap option."
  	I say make it all come packed a special gift to ourselves!!!!!!!! Silly, but I know I will love it!


----------



## freesiafc (Apr 11, 2011)

My Nars Blushes came today
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I am in love. My husband and my bank account will not be happy with my new found love though. I'll be finding every excuse to wear these blushes. I don't care if its just to go pump some gas.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Apr 11, 2011)

Im happy for you . . ..  mine will be here tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!!!!!!!!!!!!! I wanna order some more but I might have to wait until the next promo code cuz I wanna buy a few things from Sephora's Sale. . . . Dang I need some more $$$$$ to feed my addiction. . .lol !!!!!! Next on my list are Gilda, Gina, Desire, & possible Torrid !!!! and then I think that is UNLESS they come out with a new blush. Oh but I gotta get my hands on Crazed blush, I just missed it but imma def be on the lookout for Crazed




freesiafc said:


> My Nars Blushes came today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 12, 2011)

I went to the 413 Bleecker this weekend and it was a nice experience. The artists were attentive and informative. Sadly they did not have Mounia in store however I did get Montenegro and their Sheer Glow Foundation in Trinidad. I have NEVER had a foundation match me soooooo well. We put a few swipes on my jawline and then couldn't find them. lol Sounds like a win to me. So I will be getting Mounia from the website soon.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Apr 12, 2011)

I got my blushes today . . .love them (of course) !!!!!!!!!!!!!

  	@whatwouldjoando - Good point !!!!!!!!!! I like ya . . .. help keep a sista practical !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## freesiafc (Apr 12, 2011)

Ok, my Albatross came to me looking like this. Am I just being picky because it isn't in perfect condition and just deal with the cracked corner or what?


----------



## BeautyByLele (Apr 12, 2011)

freesiafc said:


> Ok, my Albatross came to me looking like this. Am I just being picky because it isn't in perfect condition and just deal with the cracked corner or what?


----------



## freesiafc (Apr 12, 2011)

Thank You. I thought I was just being picky. I didn't have time for it to bother me yesterday, but today it was on my mind all day. I will be sending them a email.


----------



## EngineerBarbie (Apr 13, 2011)

Quote:
  	 		Originally Posted by *freesiafc* 


		 			Thank You. I thought I was just being picky. I didn't have time for it to bother me yesterday, but today it was on my mind all day. I will be sending them a email.




	I agree--if you can get on the phone to CS that would be even better.  There is no way you should have gotten your blush in this condition.  The shipment is insured so they should send you a replacement ASAP.  Good luck!

  	If my Mounia arrives looking like that I'll scream.


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 13, 2011)

[quote name="freesiafc" url="/forum/thread/171467/nars-blushes-for-woc/120#post_2106594"]	

Ok, my Albatross came to me looking like this. Am I just being picky because it isn't in perfect condition and just deal with the cracked corner or what?









[/quote]  I, personally would just deal with the crack, but you have every right to complain and get one the way it was supposed to be sent.


----------



## 2browneyes (Apr 13, 2011)

I see where you're coming from. Like others have said...you have the right to 'complain' if your product didn't arrive in a condition that meets your expectations. Just call CS and tell them your product arrived damaged. More than likely they'll send another.  OR you could just deal with the chip in the product. Either way, do what will help you sleep better


----------



## BeautyByLele (Apr 13, 2011)

@freesiafc - If you do decide to call/email CS, please let us know the outcome, its always good to know how a company is in regards to customer service.


----------



## freesiafc (Apr 13, 2011)

I emailed late last night but decided to give them a call. When I called it was busy so I left a message, I say within in an hour a received a call back and they are going to replace my Albatross with no cost to me. They said I did not have to send the other one back in. They are sending it through Fed Ex ground rather than Fed Ex Smart Post. So in all, REALLY good customer service as far as call back time.

  	Also, as I continued to look at the cracked corner, it is like its hollow on that side or something,  when I was showing it to my husband even more of it had broken off. weird.


BeautyByLele said:


> @freesiafc - If you do decide to call/email CS, please let us know the outcome, its always good to know how a company is in regards to customer service.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm glad it worked out & they responded promptly....... the cracked one was probably a manufacturing defect!!!!


----------



## 2browneyes (Apr 14, 2011)

Good turn out. I was thinking they'd do something like that. Enjoy your 2 for 1


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Apr 14, 2011)

Since they were so good to you. You may want to take the bad product picture down; so no one quickly thinks this is normal.  I'm just a softie today lol!


----------



## freesiafc (Apr 14, 2011)

Very good idea. I took it off. I am in love with my other blushes though. I know I am offically hooked on NARS blushes now.




WhatWouldJoanDo said:


> Since they were so good to you. You may want to take the bad product picture down; so no one quickly thinks this is normal.  I'm just a softie today lol!


----------



## 2browneyes (Apr 15, 2011)

^ Welcome to the club   New junkies are always welcome lol


----------



## EngineerBarbie (Apr 15, 2011)

Quote:


freesiafc said:


> Very good idea. I took it off. I am in love with my other blushes though. I know I am offically hooked on NARS blushes now.


	Glad to hear it all worked out!  Yeah, NARS blushes are an addiction.  I hadn't planned on buying Luster from Sephora.com as it was out of stock.  It was in stock this morning and I couldn't click 'Add to Basket' fast enough.


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Apr 15, 2011)

I am so happy with everything NARS.  They edit really well in my opinion.  Have great basic skincare, the best brushes. The colours, as their philosophy goes, are timeless and modern/in-line with fashion.  I just love building and layering the colours and they look rich and interesting just by themselves too - can be worn lightly or densely.  Really really happy with this line.  Also like that the packaging is mature, great name to colour matches too.  It's like intelligent makeup lol.  Even finding things is easy with the clear names and consistent packaging - neat, tidy, refined.  Ahhhhhhhh   I will be at the NARS Bleecker next trip to NYC for sure.  I wonder how close the shop is to the Magnolia Bakery......


----------



## BeautyByLele (Apr 15, 2011)

Since Nars makes Shiseido Skincare, do you think it will be "okay to mix" their skincare products because I still have some products left over from Shiseido ???


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Apr 15, 2011)

@BeautyByLele I would send an email asking that to the "ask an artist" link on the bottom of the nars website.  That's where I get my NARS specific advice - it takes a day.  My feeling is it would be fine.  But the 'ask an artist' is a great way to also get info on what products would be their recommendation for you.  Tell them what you use now in Shiseido that you like and that you want to try NARS.  It's good for a little info./opinion before you select.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks I just sent them an email !!!!!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 15, 2011)

Any ladies here use/like Deep Throat blush?  I am going to place an order soon for the new blush, New Order and Nico, but I need a third product to get the 17% off.  I already have Amour so I don't want to get Gilda because the are soooo similar that either are great but both are redundant.  Desire is a smidge too light for me (bordering on ashy) plus I already have and prefer Mata Hari.  Is Deep Throat worth it if I already have Orgasm, or should I just get the Hungry Heart Duo, lol?


----------



## BeautyByLele (Apr 25, 2011)

I just ordered Gina & Gilda blushes . . . . From this point on I will have to be on the lookout for if/when the repromote Crazed blush, so I can pick add that to the collection . Hopefully once I get my hands on that blush then that will complete my Nars blush collection UNLESS they come out with a different color blush from their line.  My current blush collection  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Albatross
  	Taj Mahal
  	Exhibit A
  	Mata Hari
  	Taos
  	Desire
  	Cactus Flower
  	Montenergo
  	Mounia
  	Gina
  	Gilda


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 25, 2011)

Dangerously close!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 26, 2011)

BeautyByLele, do you mind me asking what your coloring is (MAC shade equivalent)?  I am always interested to know which brown ladies can pull of Desire, because part of me is [not-so] secretly hoping I can... Thanks!


BeautyByLele said:


> I just ordered Gina & Gilda blushes . . . . From this point on I will have to be on the lookout for if/when the repromote Crazed blush, so I can pick add that to the collection . Hopefully once I get my hands on that blush then that will complete my Nars blush collection UNLESS they come out with a different color blush from their line.  My current blush collection
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Prototype83 (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm NW45/Revlon Colorstay Caramel and I love NARS Desire!  It's a pretty pink color especially for the Spring

  	I also have Taj Mahal, Exhibit A, and Albatross (which i'm not too fond of).


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 26, 2011)

Anyone can pull off Desire really. It's not chalky at all and it's a really flattering shade of pink. It's not pale at all. I love it and a little goes a long way.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Apr 26, 2011)

In studio fix powder im NC50, In MAC Prolongwear I mix nc45 &nc50 ! I really hate mixing but I really love the prolongwear foundation.  Desire in the pan and hand swatch can come off chalky and just plain horrible . . .BUT on the face it is very pretty.  Its true with these Nars blushes you only need a little bit.  I do notice with MAC blushes I have to use more product while with Nars usually 1-2 swipes is all I need.

  	I say go for it, I think you will be able to pull it off


----------



## lexielex (Apr 26, 2011)

I love Nars blushes. I just picked up Taos and wore it today..such a beautiful color on my skintone.
  	I'm C7 in f&b and prob NC45ish. I currently own Taos, Dolce Vita and Oasis.


----------



## cheetahpita (Apr 27, 2011)

lexielex said:


> I love Nars blushes. I just picked up Taos and wore it today..such a beautiful color on my skintone.
> I'm C7 in f&b and prob NC45ish. I currently own Taos, Dolce Vita and Oasis.



 	Which one do you like best?  Sounds like you're about my coloring, and I have Dolce Vita and the other two are on my list to buy.


----------



## lexielex (Apr 27, 2011)

Tie between Dolce Vita and Taos. But I think Taos wins b/c it gives a wonderful from within shimmer with it.


----------



## cheetahpita (Apr 28, 2011)

lexielex said:


> Tie between Dolce Vita and Taos. But I think Taos wins b/c it gives a wonderful from within shimmer with it.


  	Thanks!  I'll have to try out Taos.  I usually try and stay away from shimmer, because I have oily skin and don't want it to seem like my entire face is shiny.  But if it's subtle enough it might work!


----------



## EngineerBarbie (Apr 28, 2011)

shontay07108 said:


> Anyone can pull off Desire really. It's not chalky at all and it's a really flattering shade of pink. It's not pale at all. I love it and a little goes a long way.


  	Desire is so pretty and it's so heartbreaking that it looks 'blah' on me.  I don't understand this as Angelika is essentially the same color with sparkle, right?  And that one shows up on me much better.

  	So as of today, my NARS blush stash is as follows:

  	New Order
  	Super Orgasm
  	Luster
  	Mounia
  	Montenegro
  	Angelika
  	MataHari
  	Oasis
  	Cactus Flower

  	Has anybody tried Sin?  How is it on dark skin?


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 28, 2011)

Yes Desire and Angelika are pretty close in color. I think Desire may be a bit cooler, but I need to compare them again. I don't mind some glitter/shimmer on the cheeks, but when there's shimmer on my eyes and/or lips, I like to tone it down by going matte or satin on the cheeks and that's why I reach for Desire more.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 29, 2011)

Echoing what Shontay said about Desire and Angelika, Angelika looks just a wee bit lighter in the pan, but the NARS color description would leave you to believe that they are the same color, but that one has glitter and the other doesn't.  I have Sin.  And if you have Oasis there is not reason you can't wear Sin.  The base colors of the shades are pretty much identical, but Oasis has sparkles and Sin has shimmer.  I think I like Sin better than Oasis actually.  But to get the most out of either of them I like to layer them over either a darker matte blush or a cream blush. 


EngineerBarbie said:


> So as of today, my NARS blush stash is as follows:
> 
> New Order
> Super Orgasm
> ...


----------



## sss215 (Apr 30, 2011)

EngineerBarbie said:


> I swatched Albatross and really didn't like it at all.  I was hoping to as so many WOC seem to love this shade a lot.  Luster actually looked better.  Taj Mahal and Exhibit A struck out with me as well.
> 
> 
> 
> try Albatross under the eyes as a highlighter. Also try it under matte blushes to add shimmer.  You can also use it as a brow highlight.  Its more of a multi-use makeup tool than a blush.  I love it cause it shimmers, not sparkes and its not glittery.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Apr 30, 2011)

I received my two new nars blushes in Gina & Gilda today.  I am really happy with the both of them.  I dont have a favorite (yet) between the two.  I think Gilda is a little more pigmented than Gina.  These two colors give a nice healthy glow to the skin. Thanks to everyone for recommending these blushes


----------



## sss215 (May 10, 2011)

BeautyByLele said:


> I received my two new nars blushes in Gina & Gilda today.  I am really happy with the both of them.  I dont have a favorite (yet) between the two.  I think Gilda is a little more pigmented than Gina.  These two colors give a nice healthy glow to the skin. Thanks to everyone for recommending these blushes


	Gina and Gilda FTW!


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (May 13, 2011)

Friday !


----------



## MissTiffany2U (May 14, 2011)

I just ordered a bunch of NARS in the Beauty.com F&F sale. I'm impatiently waiting for my Taos and Taj Mahal blushes


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 14, 2011)

Why didn't anyone tell me about Desire blush?!?!?!?!


----------



## Copperhead (May 30, 2011)

I am very, very, fond of the Nars blushes I have. 

  	Taj Mahal
  	Exhibit A
  	Crazed
  	Taos
  	Desire
  	Sex (discontinued)

  	I've been having Gina and Angelika on my mind lately.


----------



## Morena.Doll (Jun 1, 2011)

I just got Angelika and it's gorgeous!


----------



## FuniFAce88 (Jun 1, 2011)

Arent we all secretly hoping that Desire will show up on us!!!


----------



## FuniFAce88 (Jun 1, 2011)

I really want to order this but i am worried it wont show on me


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jun 2, 2011)

Hey I have and love Desire, and it shows up on me!


----------



## FuniFAce88 (Jun 2, 2011)

Thats great (you may have just made up mind) I'm really trying to decide what three NArs blushes i should get and I'm not sure if i should go with Desire or Angelika, i like a little glitter or shimmer


BeautyByLele said:


> Hey I have and love Desire, and it shows up on me!


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jun 2, 2011)

If you like the glitter/ shimmer then  go with Angelika !!  Dont forget about Taj Mahal !!!! That's two now you just need to pick a 3rd blush . .. lol


----------



## FuniFAce88 (Jun 2, 2011)

Great, thanks so much, now i just have to figure out a third color...


BeautyByLele said:


> If you like the glitter/ shimmer then  go with Angelika !!  Dont forget about Taj Mahal !!!! That's two now you just need to pick a 3rd blush . .. lol


----------



## 2browneyes (Jun 2, 2011)

Mata Hari!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I love it!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 2, 2011)

I think I will be picking up Desire tomorrow. I just got my VIB renewal coupon!!! Yes I shop way too much. *sigh*


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 2, 2011)

[quote name="FuniFAce88" url="/forum/thread/171467/nars-blushes-for-woc/150#post_2125632"]	Arent we all secretly hoping that Desire will show up on us!!!
[/quote]  DESIRE SHOWS UP! Trust me. It's gorgeous. You gotta get it.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 2, 2011)

[quote name="DILLIGAF" url="/forum/thread/171467/nars-blushes-for-woc/150#post_2125827"]	I think I will be picking up Desire tomorrow. I just got my VIB renewal coupon!!! Yes I shop way too much. *sigh*
[/quote]  Renewal coupon? Say whaaaat?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 2, 2011)

DILLIGAF said:


> Renewal coupon? Say whaaaat?


 
	I guess you have to requalify for VIB each year so they send you a new 10% off coupon when you do. I just got mine this morning.


----------



## EngineerBarbie (Jun 2, 2011)

Desire definitely shows up on us.  I'd avoided it for a long time because the tester at Sephora was all bleached-out and dusty looking.  Looked even worse when I swatched it.  It wasn't until I saw a nice new 'clean' tester put up for the NARS Summer 2011 display that I was floored about how gorgeous it looks!


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Jun 2, 2011)

I suggest that your third blush should be a cream blush: Montenegro.  It's gorgeous. Stunning. As is the Nana gloss. (eye shadow is Caravaggio - one of my favs)


----------



## FuniFAce88 (Jun 2, 2011)

Its really good that you brought that up because i swatched it today in Sephora and it looked very dusty, I was like,, what on earth is everyone talking about! But that makes perfect sense.


EngineerBarbie said:


> Desire definitely shows up on us.  I'd avoided it for a long time because the tester at Sephora was all bleached-out and dusty looking.  Looked even worse when I swatched it.  It wasn't until I saw a nice new 'clean' tester put up for the NARS Summer 2011 display that I was floored about how gorgeous it looks!


----------



## FuniFAce88 (Jun 2, 2011)

This is great thanks for all your help. I havent seen this color before and i havent tried cream blushes before, do you think Montenegro will look better than Cactus FLower?



WhatWouldJoanDo said:


> I suggest that your third blush should be a cream blush: Montenegro.  It's gorgeous. Stunning. As is the Nana gloss. (eye shadow is Caravaggio - one of my favs)


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 3, 2011)

I have both Montenegro and Cactus Flower. Both colors are so different from each other that it warrents having both. Also which one are you going to get the most use out of? Montenegro is a plummy color and Cactus Flower is a coral sort of color.


----------



## 2browneyes (Jun 3, 2011)

I love this pic!  Saw it in a mag and decided I'd get these products with the next coupon code I come across....still waiting for a code lol


WhatWouldJoanDo said:


> I suggest that your third blush should be a cream blush: Montenegro.  It's gorgeous. Stunning. As is the Nana gloss. (eye shadow is Caravaggio - one of my favs)


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Jun 3, 2011)

Funiface88:  if you are drawn to cactus flower then you should go for it instead; cream blushes can be so beautiful!

  	2browneyes:
  	i just love the look of the makeup in that photo  - I think it'll look awesome on you.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jun 3, 2011)

I have both as well !!


----------



## EngineerBarbie (Jun 4, 2011)

BeautyByLele said:


> Me too. .  I keep looking . . . come on NARS stop being stingy !!!!!


  	I have both as well and they are definitely worth owning.  I'll admit I don't use Montenegro as much because for me it's better to use as a Fall/Winter blush.  But when I was in my 'aquire NARS blushes in mass quanitites' phase I *had* to have it!

  	NARS needs to come up with those danged codes.  I need shadow duos for fall!


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm such a nerd - I love the displays ... need one at home lol!!!!




 	Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *EngineerBarbie* 




 		 			Thanks!  I don't know WTF they have that dusty-ass tester in Sephora.  THe pic below has the NARS Summer 2011 display I was talking about.  That bright gorgeous Desire tester next to New Order looks *nothing *like the one they use on the regular. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












 		 			I have both as well and they are definitely worth owning.  I'll admit I don't use Montenegro as much because for me it's better to use as a Fall/Winter blush.  But when I was in my 'aquire NARS blushes in mass quanitites' phase I *had* to have it!

 		 			NARS needs to come up with those danged codes.  I need shadow duos for fall!


----------



## FuniFAce88 (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks for the recommendations i just got some of the blushes today and they all look great


----------



## afulton (Jun 23, 2011)

If anyone is interested in getting NARS Crazed (discounted) blush, it is listed on allcosmeticwholesale.com.  I can attest that this is an awesome blush color. I first learned of this blush years ago from Scandalous Beauty on YT.  She was raving about Taj Mahal and Crazed.  I went out and got them both.  No regrets. 

http://allcosmeticswholesale.com/19.html


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jun 23, 2011)

THANK YOU SO MUCH !!!!!!!!!!!! Im gonna order this right now !!! going to the site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





afulton said:


> If anyone is interested in getting NARS Crazed (discounted) blush, it is listed on allcosmeticwholesale.com.  I can attest that this is an awesome blush color. I first learned of this blush years ago from Scandalous Beauty on YT.  She was raving about Taj Mahal and Crazed.  I went out and got them both.  No regrets.
> 
> http://allcosmeticswholesale.com/19.html


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jun 23, 2011)

Yippie !!! I just ordered this !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THANK YOU SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO much !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## afulton (Jun 23, 2011)

You're welcome!  You're going to love it.  


BeautyByLele said:


> Yippie !!! I just ordered this !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THANK YOU SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO much !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## afulton (Jun 23, 2011)

Now I can't wait to see you do a look with this on your YT channel.  


BeautyByLele said:


> Yippie !!! I just ordered this !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THANK YOU SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO much !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EngineerBarbie (Jun 23, 2011)

BeautyByLele said:


> Yippie !!! I just ordered this !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THANK YOU SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO much !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


	Let me second Lele on this!  I have been dying to get my hands on this blush.  Hopefully it will get here by next Thursday if I order it tonight/tomorrow morning.  Thank you!!


----------



## Curly1908 (Jun 23, 2011)

I've been wanting Crazed forever, but I refuse to pay for shipping so I'm SOL.


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Jun 24, 2011)

I never watched before but just checked out BeautyByLele on YT - l watched the Mediteranee vid: loved the island music and the Wonder lipgloss!!


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jun 24, 2011)

Hahaha . . Thank you ! Im new to the whole YT thingy!! We'll see how it goes .  lol !!!!
  	Yes wonder lipgloss is the bussiness, when Im halfway through the tube  im gonna pick up another one or two !!!!


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jun 29, 2011)

Got my Nars blush Crazed today !!!!!!!!!!!! Doing the happy dance thanks again afulton


----------



## afulton (Jun 30, 2011)

Congratulations!  I am so glad you were able to get it because they are no longer on the website.  You will love it!  Can't wait for that tutorial
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





BeautyByLele said:


> Got my Nars blush Crazed today !!!!!!!!!!!! Doing the happy dance thanks again afulton


----------



## freesiafc (Jun 30, 2011)

afulton  I also have to thank you for making that post. I wore Crazed for the first time yesterday and fell completely in LOVE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I am now offically addicted to NARS blushes. I just need to get Exhibit A, Gina, Desire, Montenegro, Gilda, Cactus Flower, Dolce Vita, and Mounia. Seems like a long list after typing it all out.


----------



## Prototype83 (Jun 30, 2011)

Once again I miss Crazed.....ARRRGGHH!!

  	I want that blush so bad :0(

  	Side note:  what do you ladies think about Oasis?  Is the glitter too much for a WOC?


----------



## afulton (Jun 30, 2011)

You are so welcome.  I am glad you are enjoying it.  Of the other NARS blushes you want, I have Exhibit A, Gilda, Dolce Vita, and Mounia and I absolutely love them.  NARS blushes are very addicting. 



freesiafc said:


> afulton  I also have to thank you for making that post. I wore Crazed for the first time yesterday and fell completely in LOVE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Prototype83 (Jul 26, 2011)

Got my hands on Crazed in a swap...yaaaayyy!!

  	My collection now includes:

  	Crazed
  	Orgasm
  	Taj Mahal
  	Albatross
  	Mounia
  	Desire
  	Dolce Vita
  	Exhibit A
  	Outlaw
  	Albatross
  	Taos


----------



## EngineerBarbie (Jul 26, 2011)

Prototype83 said:


> Side note:  what do you ladies think about Oasis?  Is the glitter too much for a WOC?


	I have Oasis and I love it!  Not real glittery on me--more like a sparkle.  I use it pretty regularly and haven't noticed it looking crazy.  I know to punch up the pink champagne color I'll put it over MAC's Luna CCB (sheered out) or some Make Up Forever Aqua Cream (#6).

  	So glad you got Crazed!  I want it but am sooo lazy about tracking it down.


----------



## afulton (Aug 2, 2011)

Crazed Blush is back in stock on allcosmeticswholesale.com.

http://www.allcosmeticswholesale.com/19.html


----------



## yardgirl (Sep 5, 2011)

I might a couple of these for Christmas. I just need to decide which ones. I'm NW45/47 so Taos and Taj Mahal are speaking to me but I guess I have time to decide.


----------



## afulton (Sep 10, 2011)

I just have to say I absolutely am in love with Torrid blush on my skin.  I have had it for a while but it didn't get any love.  I have been wearing it almost everyday this week.  It's the perfect color for woc.

  	A couple of years ago, I was able to get it as a duo blush set with Albatross.  It was a great buy.  Two great colors!


----------



## califabulous (Sep 11, 2011)

Ok.  So I love NARS blushes and I only have two (so far). The first one I got was Taj Mahal (about a year ago) based on all the "brown girl must have" hype.  It is totally beautiful but I am not on the bandwagon after wearing it.  IMO it's like wearing an orange bronzer.  thats how I see it on my skin.  Not as a blush.  Stunning on but still.....I'd much rather have other colors.  Now.  Exhibit A was another "brown girl must have" that I didn't buy.  Well...i Just got this from Sephora on Saturday.and let me tell you...GORGEOUS.  It is as bright as everyone says but you MUST know how to apply it.  I barely dip my brush in and pat on my cheeks very lightly.  Building up the color as I go.  Seriously, if I could only have one blush forever, this would be it.  I don't even like red that much...I am a pink girl.  Any shade, even pepto pink.  So for me to be in love with this color is saying a lot.  I have about 6-7 MAC blushes but if I had it to do over again my list would look like this:

  	Exhibit A
  	Amour
  	Mata Hari
  	Lovejoy
  	Albatross (this is a beautiful highlight but I am not yet sure this is the best one for my skin tone.  It works on anyone and I would use it when I don't want that golden bronzed highlight look.  This one seems more neutral and really does look good.  I like using MAC Comfort MSF and MAC golden bronze loose pwdr for highlight)
  	AND maybe Torrid.  I try to avoid shimmer but this is sooooo gorg. Totally missed out on that torrid/albatross duo and the lovejoy/albatross duos.  I am waiting for either combo to come back.

  	I would love to try Crazed but I will not buy it sight unseen like I did with Taj Mahal.  

  	Did I mention I LOVE blush?!


----------



## califabulous (Sep 11, 2011)

yaaaassssss.  A girl after my own heart! lol


----------



## califabulous (Sep 11, 2011)

freesiafc said:


> My Nars Blushes came today
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 	 		yaaaassssss.  A girl after my own heart! lol
​


----------



## califabulous (Sep 11, 2011)

triple post! delete...


----------



## HeavenF (Aug 11, 2012)

I have Orgasm which is pretty but I'm kind of tired of weaing peachy blush. My husband just got me a Nars Blush Palette in Foreplay and it includes this bright pink blush and its gorgeous!


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 12, 2012)

I love all of my NARS blushes! Taj Mahal was my first and still favorite, but every one I have is beautiful. You can see my collection here: http://www.specktra.net/lists/display/view/id/43118.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Sep 27, 2012)

My favorite blush of all time is NARS Lovejoy. It just gives the nicest rosy/bronze color to the cheeks. My least favorite is Taj Mahal. I know its a brown girl staple but I'm just not feeling it. If I'm looking to use an orange blush I always grab Sleek's Aruba which is a bright, matte orange. I can count the number of times on one hand that I've used Taj Mahal...sigh. I should've gotten Exhibit A or Cactus Flower.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 27, 2012)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> My favorite blush of all time is NARS Lovejoy. It just gives the nicest rosy/bronze color to the cheeks. My least favorite is Taj Mahal. I know its a brown girl staple but I'm just not feeling it. If I'm looking to use an orange blush I always grab Sleek's Aruba which is a bright, matte orange. I can count the number of times on one hand that I've used Taj Mahal...sigh. I should've gotten Exhibit A or Cactus Flower.


	Aw really? That's too bad. I love Taj Mahal. I don't have any Sleek blush, but I like to use La Femme's Orange matte blush and then layer Taj Mahal over it like a highlighter. It's a really pretty effect. Maybe you can try doing that with Aruba and Taj Mahal to see how you like it.


----------



## Poxahontas (Sep 27, 2012)

oh oh oh i love mata hari its like the most dopest pink on brown skin

  	taj mahal is more like a bronzer but i love when i apply it all over especially in the winter

  	exhibit a is a must have for all skin complections...GO NARS for that one!

  	and nars constantinople cream blush is absoulutley FAB

  	i used to be intimidated by cream blushes but i must say! NARS CREAM BLUSHES ARE B O M B



  	good review hun...


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 28, 2012)

Poxahontas said:


> oh oh oh i love mata hari its like the most dopest pink on brown skin
> 
> taj mahal is more like a bronzer but i love when i apply it all over especially in the winter
> 
> ...


	I still haven't tried a cream blush for the same reason of being intimidated. But I think I want to get all of the powder blushes on my list first before trying a cream. I'm not sure why, though.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Sep 28, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I still haven't tried a cream blush for the same reason of being intimidated. But I think I want to get all of the powder blushes on my list first before trying a cream. I'm not sure why, though.


  	I have NARS Lokoum and I adore it. It gives my cheeks a nice rosy/coral glow. I have ALOT of NARS blushes on my list that I want:

  	1. Exhibit A
  	2. Cactus Flower
  	3. Mata Hari
  	4. Crazed
  	5. Taos
  	7. Torrid

  	I saw your list of NARS blushes that you own! Impressive!


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Sep 28, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Aw really? That's too bad. I love Taj Mahal. I don't have any Sleek blush, but I like to use La Femme's Orange matte blush and then layer Taj Mahal over it like a highlighter. It's a really pretty effect. Maybe you can try doing that with Aruba and Taj Mahal to see how you like it.


  	Ohhh...good idea. I'll try that over the weekend and see how it works!  I'll let you know. I've heard great things about La Femme blushes; highly pigmented and the cost is unbelievable. Which ones do you have and/or recommend.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 29, 2012)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> Ohhh...good idea. I'll try that over the weekend and see how it works!  I'll let you know. I've heard great things about La Femme blushes; highly pigmented and the cost is unbelievable. Which ones do you have and/or recommend.


  	I'm a big fan of La Femme blush as well! I think I have all of them except for 10 colors. There's only a few more colors I want to get. I started with one palette from makeupmania.com, then got a 2nd one later on and then a third one a few months after that. I opted to get the palette because I thought it was a better value.

  	Here's my La Femme Blush List. Honestly, I don't think you can go wrong with any color you choose. But if you're only getting one palette, I would pick the following colors to get the most variety. It was _really_ hard to select only these colors. I kept wanting to add more!

  	Terracotta
  	Russet
  	Indian Rose
  	Magenta
  	Golden Rose
  	Purple Passion
  	Bordeaux
  	Plum Frost
  	Golden Sunset
  	Brick Red
  	Cinnabar
  	Sunkissed Dawn


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Oct 5, 2012)

I've thought about getting La Femme blushes in Magenta, Cinnabar, Terracotta and Bordeaux! I'll look at the palettes since its a better deal. BTW, I tried Taj Mahal as a highlight with Aruba blush and it is beautiful! I've been wearing the color combo all week. Thanks for the suggestion. I'm so glad I didn't have to waste Taj Mahal it gives the best highlight and glow!







CartoonChic said:


> Thanks! I couldn't help myself. They're all so pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Nov 10, 2012)

Ok...so in my last post I was determined to purchase La Femme blushes but I kind of got side tracked because of beauty.com this week! I ordered two NARS blushes (Torrid and Dolce Vita) and received 20% off! I'm not sure if it was a glitch or something but I went back today to get two more (as if I need to be spending money on anything beauty related!) and it wouldn't take 20% off. I ended up reading the fine print and the sale wasn't suppose to include NARS.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 10, 2012)

Torrid and Dolce Vita are beautiful. I also took advantage of the sale and got two NARS blushes. Outlaw and Gina. I didn't see anything about NARS being excluded in the fine print I read. You should call them.

_*Terms and Conditions: Valid Tuesday 11/6/2012 from 12:01am through Sunday 11/11/2012 11:59pm Pacific Time. Discount valid on Beauty.com items only, *excluding Fresh, Jane Iredale, Palovia, and Rodin products, gift cards, gift certificates, backordered items, and out of stock items.* While supplies last. Cannot be combined with some offers. Only valid at time of order and cannot be applied to past orders. Value cannot be redeemed for cash. Void where prohibited by law. We may make changes to or terminate this offer at any time. Your use of this site shall be deemed as your acceptance of our Terms of Use._


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Nov 10, 2012)

You right! I just saw a link from another beauty blog and decided to try it again and it worked!! I just bought Luster and Lovejoy!!  (I got Lovejoy as a back up since I hit pan) I'm not sure why a page kept popping up stating that NARS, Urban Decay, Philosophy etc. wasn't included? Strange.

  	I was torn between Gina, Gilda and Torrid they're all so pretty! My next NARS blush purchase although not for a long, long time will either be Gina or Gilda. I just saw a swatch of Outlaw and you picked a gorgeous color! Please come back and let me know how you like them. Did you purchase anything else?




CartoonChic said:


> Torrid and Dolce Vita are beautiful. I also took advantage of the sale and got two NARS blushes. Outlaw and Gina. I didn't see anything about NARS being excluded in the fine print I read. You should call them.
> 
> _*Terms and Conditions: Valid Tuesday 11/6/2012 from 12:01am through Sunday 11/11/2012 11:59pm Pacific Time. Discount valid on Beauty.com items only, *excluding Fresh, Jane Iredale, Palovia, and Rodin products, gift cards, gift certificates, backordered items, and out of stock items.* While supplies last. Cannot be combined with some offers. Only valid at time of order and cannot be applied to past orders. Value cannot be redeemed for cash. Void where prohibited by law. We may make changes to or terminate this offer at any time. Your use of this site shall be deemed as your acceptance of our Terms of Use._


----------



## Dominique33 (Nov 10, 2012)

I have several Nars blushes

  	Oasis
  	Super Orgasm
  	Gaiety
  	Amour
  	Douceur
  	Sex Appeal
  	Deep throat
  	Angelika

  	Maybe Desire ? It looks gorgeous.

  	Nars blushes are very pretty but I think I have enough, considering that I have many other blushes from different  brands. I much prefer to order 2 blushes from Ilamasqua and 1 from Tom Ford I must say ! But I do love my Nars blushes too !


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 11, 2012)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> You right! I just saw a link from another beauty blog and decided to try it again and it worked!! I just bought Luster and Lovejoy!!  (I got Lovejoy as a back up since I hit pan) I'm not sure why a page kept popping up stating that NARS, Urban Decay, Philosophy etc. wasn't included? Strange.
> 
> I was torn between Gina, Gilda and Torrid they're all so pretty! My next NARS blush purchase although not for a long, long time will either be Gina or Gilda. I just saw a swatch of Outlaw and you picked a gorgeous color! Please come back and let me know how you like them. Did you purchase anything else?


	Glad you got the discount to work! Wow, you've hit pan? I don't see that happening to me for a very long time. I'm waiting to receive a Sephora gift card and will buy Luster, Albatross and Amour as soon as I get it.

  	You can't go wrong with either of those choices. Torrid has shimmer. Gina and Gilda are both matte. Gilda is darker than Gina and more coral. Gina is more of an apricot color. I wasn't going to get Gina because I thought it was too light when I first swatched it a while ago. I changed my mind because I think the color will still work to brighten my face and give a natural glow effect. I don't expect the color to be visible, just a glow. Gina should be delivered on Monday. I already received Outlaw and love it. It's a very soft and pretty flush of rose on my cheeks.

  	The only other thing I bought from Beauty.com are Lip Tars. I got Harlot, Butch and Banjee. I've become addicted to Lip Tars just like NARS blush! I'm trying to reach Sephora VIB status, so I only bought NARS blush and Lip Tar colors from Beauty.com that Sephora didn't have or was out of stock. I ordered more Lip Tars and a set during Sephora's sale. I wish I had my gift card then to also get the blush I want with 20% off.

  	I'd like to know what you think of your blush when you get them.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 11, 2012)

Dominique33 said:


> I have several Nars blushes
> 
> Oasis
> Super Orgasm
> ...


	I'm trying my best to ignore Tom Ford. I don't think I'm ready to start purchasing from that brand yet.


----------



## vplove (Nov 12, 2012)

Can anyone tell me where I can find crazed??? I have been looking for it everywhere and CANT.FIND.IT Ugh!!!!

  	I LOVE Nars blushes by the way!


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 12, 2012)

vplove said:


> Can anyone tell me where I can find crazed??? I have been looking for it everywhere and CANT.FIND.IT Ugh!!!!
> 
> I LOVE Nars blushes by the way!


	Crazed is discontinued. That's why you're having a hard time finding it. You may be able to get one at allcosmeticswholesale.com if you're lucky. They get a few in stock occasionally. That's where I got mine last year.


----------



## MissTT (Nov 13, 2012)

I picked up Lovejoy from the Sephora sale. I think I got it based on recommendations from this thread so thanks everyone. I also had Mata Hari and Exhibit A on my list, but decided Lovejoy would be the priority for now. I also picked up 4 NARS brushes from Beauty.com and I can't wait to try them. I got the Yachiyo, Ita, Small Dome, and Smudge brushes.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 13, 2012)

MissTT said:


> I picked up Lovejoy from the Sephora sale. I think I got it based on recommendations from this thread so thanks everyone. I also had Mata Hari and Exhibit A on my list, but decided Lovejoy would be the priority for now. I also picked up 4 NARS brushes from Beauty.com and I can't wait to try them. I got the Yachiyo, Ita, Small Dome, and Smudge brushes.


	Please report how you like the brushes. I've had my eye on Yachiyo for quite some time. I was surprised that Sephora only has 1 NARS brush, and that it's not Yachiyo. Lovejoy is such a pretty bronze color. I'm going to put it on now. I don't think I've worn it in a while.


----------



## MissTT (Nov 13, 2012)

I know. It's so weird that Sephora only carries the Botan brush. What gives?


----------



## vplove (Nov 13, 2012)

I know that its been discontinued, just hoping that someone had an inside of where I can find it! UGH!!! I will monitor the website you recommended! Thanks for that by the way!!!


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Nov 14, 2012)

I have seven NARS Blushes.  They are: Taj Mahal Exhibit A Torrid Dolce Vita Gina Outlaw Mounia  I regret not keeping crazed.  I was put off by its bright color due to my application at the time.  Mounia is her quieter sister.   If I had my Yachiyo brush at the time I probably would have kept it.  This brush applies the perfect amount of blush each time.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 15, 2012)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> If I had my Yachiyo brush at the time I probably would have kept it. This brush applies the perfect amount of blush each time.


	Those are great choices. I'm definitely picking up the Yachiyo brush during the next Beauty.com Friends & Family sale. Or sooner if they have a similar sale during Black Friday or the holidays.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 15, 2012)

I have Gina. This blush creates such a soft and pretty look. It's very natural and adds a nice warmth with subtle color to the face. I like it a lot.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 17, 2012)

Albatross and Amour were delivered yesterday. At this point, it should be no surprise what I think of them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I've wanted Albatross for a very long time. For whatever reason, it would always be sold out at the times I tried to purchase it. I'm happy that it didn't disappoint. The gold sheen is beautiful and blended nicely with my blush. I can see myself using it as an all over face highlighter. I still need to get Luster to compare since I intend to use it as a highlighter as well. That's another blush I've wanted for a while that always seems to sell out on me. Amour is described as a "peachy pink" and it leaned slightly more pink when applied to my cheeks. It'll be good for when I want a very soft and pretty look.


----------



## pinkpaint (Nov 17, 2012)

Luster is my favorite Nars blush. I'm about an NC42 and it gives the prettiest natural glow.


----------



## vplove (Nov 18, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Albatross and Amour were delivered yesterday. At this point, it should be no surprise what I think of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	I LOVE Albatross.....So Purrrrty!!!!! I am thinking about getting Gina....is there a substitute for Crazed that you can suggest???


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Nov 18, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Albatross and Amour were delivered yesterday. At this point, it should be no surprise what I think of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I adore Luster! It gives a beautiful glow.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Nov 18, 2012)

Ladies.....Just wanted to share...NARS is having 20% off on Black Friday!!


----------



## MissTT (Nov 18, 2012)

Ooooh, MzBrown, that will be awesome if I can combine it with my GiltCity gift certificate. Thank you!!!! I'm going to try Mata Hari definitely. I was thinking of getting Exibit A, but does anyone think that's too similar to MAC's Hidden Treasure? I prefer not to collect items that are similar with only slight differences.

  	Does anyway have any neutral/neutral pink recommendations?


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm so going to take advantage of that sale! Thanks for sharing. Plus I have a gift card burning a hole in my pocket.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 18, 2012)

MissTT said:


> Ooooh, MzBrown, that will be awesome if I can combine it with my GiltCity gift certificate. Thank you!!!! I'm going to try Mata Hari definitely. I was thinking of getting Exibit A, but does anyone think that's too similar to MAC's Hidden Treasure? I prefer not to collect items that are similar with only slight differences.
> 
> Does anyway have any neutral/neutral pink recommendations?


  	You already said you're getting Mata Hari, so maybe Outlaw and Amour. Dolce Vita could work, too, but it's a darker rose pink. For neutrals, try Lovejoy, Gina/Gilda, or Liberte. I think they end up being neutral on deeper skin tones. Here's Rihanna wearing Liberte.

  	http://www.palacinka.com/2012/02/exclusive-rihannas-makeup-artist-on-her.html


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Nov 19, 2012)

MissTT said:


> Ooooh, MzBrown, that will be awesome if I can combine it with my GiltCity gift certificate. Thank you!!!! I'm going to try Mata Hari definitely. I was thinking of getting Exibit A, but does anyone think that's too similar to MAC's Hidden Treasure? I prefer not to collect items that are similar with only slight differences.
> 
> Does anyway have any neutral/neutral pink recommendations?


  	You should be able to! The first time I ever purchased NARS was through a sale they were running on Gilt. My favorite NARS blush is Lovejoy so pretty; it's a rosy/bronze color with gold shimmer. I adore it!


----------



## MissTT (Nov 19, 2012)

I currently have Outlaw and Lovejoy. I also have Orgasm, Angelika, Laguna, Gaiety, Luster, & Albatross in the Joie de Vivre palette, but I've never swatched them and will likely give them to my daughter for Christmas.

  	CC, thanks for the recommendations. Liberte looks nice when it's blended out. Do you like it better than Exhibit A? I'll check out the other two as well. Is NARS Gina looking like Small Vanity?


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 19, 2012)

MissTT said:


> I currently have Outlaw and Lovejoy. I also have Orgasm, Angelika, Laguna, Gaiety, Luster, & Albatross in the Joie de Vivre palette, but I've never swatched them and will likely give them to my daughter for Christmas.
> 
> CC, thanks for the recommendations. Liberte looks nice when it's blended out. Do you like it better than Exhibit A? I'll check out the other two as well. Is NARS Gina looking like Small Vanity?


	For me, I do like Liberte more than Exhibit A because it's more flexible. It's more neutral so I can wear it with more looks. I feel like I can only wear Exhibit A with certain lipsticks. I don't own MAC Blushes. But based on swatches I've seen, I'm going to say Gina isn't like Small Vanity. I can still see Small Vanity on the cheeks. Gina kind of disappears into the skin. It looks like your face is brighter.


----------



## MissTT (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks, love. I just read an opinion that said Gilda is best for cool tones b/c of the pink and Gina is better suited for warm tones. I'm terrible at seeing color differences or recalling them so I appreciate your patience with my stupid questions. It's funny b/c if you saw me in person you wouldn't think I struggled this much with identifying makeup that works for me. Well, at least I _think _I end up pulling stuff off. And crazypants, how do you NOT have any MAC blushes? I was certain you did. Even I caved and bought some this year.

  	I think I'll get Mata Hari, Liberte, and Gina/Gilda (I can't decide yet lol)


----------



## Slimmycakes (Nov 20, 2012)

MissTT said:


> Ooooh, MzBrown, that will be awesome if I can combine it with my GiltCity gift certificate. Thank you!!!! I'm going to try Mata Hari definitely. I was thinking of getting Exibit A, but does anyone think that's too similar to MAC's Hidden Treasure? I prefer not to collect items that are similar with only slight differences.
> 
> Does anyway have any neutral/neutral pink recommendations?


  	They're different. Exhibit A is like a true fiery bright red while Hidden Treasure is a warm brick red. Thanks for the tip *MzBrown*. What will they do cyber monday then?!


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 20, 2012)

MissTT said:


> Thanks, love. I just read an opinion that said Gilda is best for cool tones b/c of the pink and Gina is better suited for warm tones. I'm terrible at seeing color differences or recalling them so I appreciate your patience with my stupid questions. It's funny b/c if you saw me in person you wouldn't think I struggled this much with identifying makeup that works for me. Well, at least I _think _I end up pulling stuff off. And crazypants, how do you NOT have any MAC blushes? I was certain you did. Even I caved and bought some this year.
> 
> I think I'll get Mata Hari, Liberte, and Gina/Gilda (I can't decide yet lol)


	Please, you know I'm still figuring stuff out as I go along. I don't notice the cool/warm difference with Gina and Gilda. To me the colors are very similar and they both seem warm. Gina leans peach (yellow/orange) and Gilda leans coral (pink/red), but the difference is slight. I can see Gilda a bit more on me probably because the pink/red of the coral color makes it a little darker and more visible on my skin.

  	I got into blushes way before I got into lipsticks and glosses. I thought blush was an easy way to add color to my face when I first started wearing makeup. I would put on blush and nothing else. MAC Coppertone was the first blush I ever bought. Then I purchased a MAC blush palette with more blushes shortly after that - Ambering Rose, Desert Rose, Plum Foolery, Raizin, and Sweet As Cocoa. I was trying to figure out what my next blush would be to fill the palette when I bought Taj Mahal. I fell in love with that blush and started buying more NARS blushes like crazy, but I still had my MAC blushes. Then I got my first La Femme blush palette and I didn't see the point in keeping my MAC blushes after that. The La Femme blushes blew me away with price, color selection and staying power. Both of my NARS and La Femme blushes are more pigmented and last longer on me than the MAC blushes did, so I returned them all except for Coppertone. I keep it for sentimental value since it was my first blush.

  	Don't get me wrong, I do think MAC blushes are pretty. They just don't last on me and always fade after a few hours. I've been tempted sometimes to buy MAC blushes again, but they always seem similar to either a NARS or La Femme blush that I already have.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 20, 2012)

Slimmycakes said:


> They're different. Exhibit A is like a true fiery bright red while Hidden Treasure is a warm brick red. Thanks for the tip *MzBrown*. What will they do cyber monday then?!


	Slimmycakes, do you have Wordly Wealth and Luster to compare? SOMUCH2SHAY asked me if they're similar, but I don't have them to compare.


----------



## Slimmycakes (Nov 20, 2012)

Slimmycakes said:


> Slimmycakes, do you have Wordly Wealth and Luster to compare? SOMUCH2SHAY asked me if they're similar, but I don't have them to compare.


  	I have luster (which I LOVE, so subtle) but not Worldly Wealth. So sorry. But looking at pictures of it on google to compare, they do seem fairly similar in color, with worldly wealth having a bit more bronze in it and luster being more peach with shimmer\sheen to it (which makes it a nice layering blush). Hopefully someone who has both can do an accurate comparison.


----------



## sss215 (Nov 20, 2012)

MissTT said:


> Thanks, love. *I just read an opinion that said Gilda is best for cool tones b/c of the pink and Gina is better suited for warm tones.* I'm terrible at seeing color differences or recalling them so I appreciate your patience with my stupid questions. It's funny b/c if you saw me in person you wouldn't think I struggled this much with identifying makeup that works for me. Well, at least I _think _I end up pulling stuff off. And crazypants, how do you NOT have any MAC blushes? I was certain you did. Even I caved and bought some this year.
> 
> I think I'll get Mata Hari, Liberte, and Gina/Gilda (I can't decide yet lol)


  	Since Gina is so subtle, I use it as more of a beauty powder, and it works the best when I want a makeup, no makeup look. It adds warmth to my skin after applying a more yellow toned foundation.  Sometimes it better to add warmth in than wearing a red/orange toned foundation all the time.   People always look at me when I wear it like I know she has something on, but what, lol.  I do use it with fix + if I want it to show up more.   I use all my blushes with fix + when I need to kick them up a notch. 

  	I also use it under or mixed with blushes, I combine it with something shimmery to highlight,  or when I want to layer my blushes for longer wear, I pull Gina, cause  its multi-purpose for me.  I use it with the MAC 131 or MAC 168.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 20, 2012)

sss215 said:


> Since Gina is so subtle, I use it as more of a beauty powder, and it works the best when I want a makeup, no makeup look. It adds warmth to my skin after applying a more yellow toned foundation.  Sometimes it better to add warmth in than wearing a red/orange toned foundation all the time.   People always look at me when I wear it like I know she has something on, but what, lol.  I do use it with fix + if I want it to show up more.   I use all my blushes with fix + when I need to kick them up a notch.
> 
> I also use it under or mixed with blushes, I combine it with something shimmery to highlight,  or when I want to layer my blushes for longer wear, I pull Gina, cause  its multi-purpose for me.  I use it with the MAC 131 or MAC 168.


	These are fantastic tips. Thanks for sharing. I never thought to use Gina as a beauty powder. Would you do the same for Gilda, or even for something like Nico? How do you use your blush with Fix+?

  	I can't remember where I read it, but I saw a tip that said to apply a pink blush first and then layer it with an orange blush. This is supposed to look really pretty. And on NARS' Facebook page, they mention to apply Nico before or after your blush to diffuse the color and create a soft focused look. I wasn't interested in Nico before, but now I am.


----------



## aradhana (Nov 20, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> These are fantastic tips. Thanks for sharing. I never thought to use Gina as a beauty powder. Would you do the same for Gilda, or even for something like Nico? How do you use your blush with Fix+?
> I can't remember where I read it, but I saw a tip that said to *apply a pink blush first and then layer it with an orange blush. *This is supposed to look really pretty. And on NARS' Facebook page, they mention to apply Nico before or after your blush to diffuse the color and create a soft focused look. I wasn't interested in Nico before, but now I am.


  	i have a really old mac bridal face chart where they apply pink swoon first, then springsheen on top...


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 21, 2012)

aradhana said:


> i have luster, though i don't have worldy wealth but i swatched it in store....i'm quite certain that they are very different, in that ww is more bronzey, and luster is more apricoty.


  	Thanks ladies. I've forwarded your responses.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 21, 2012)

Luster will finally be mine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I ordered it bright and early this morning when I saw it restocked on Sephora's website. I also have Gaiety on the way. I'm hoping there won't be a delay with the holiday and they will be delivered Friday. I feel like that I've been trying to get Luster for so long that I'm very impatient with this order. I even went to Sephora the other day to purchase Luster in person and to qualify for my VIB status. They only had two left in the store and the boxes were dusty and beat up looking. Needless to say, I passed.

  	I thought my NARS blush hauls would be done after Luster and Gaiety, but now I'm lemming Nico. Does anyone have any thoughts about the following blushes? I'm not sure how they will work on WOC.

  	Deep Throat
  	Doucer
  	Madly
  	Sex Appeal
  	Silvana
  	Zen


----------



## luvlydee (Nov 21, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> :yahoo:  Luster will finally be mine! :yaay:   I ordered it bright and early this morning when I saw it restocked on Sephora's website. I also have Gaiety on the way. I'm hoping there won't be a delay with the holiday and they will be delivered Friday. I feel like that I've been trying to get Luster for so long that I'm very impatient with this order. I even went to Sephora the other day to purchase Luster in person and to qualify for my VIB status. They only had two left in the store and the boxes were dusty and beat up looking. Needless to say, I passed.  I thought my NARS blush hauls would be done after Luster and Gaiety, but now I'm lemming Nico. Does anyone have any thoughts about the following blushes? I'm not sure how they will work on WOC.  Deep Throat Doucer Madly Sex Appeal Silvana Zen


  I tried nico at the store and it was kinda hard for me to pull off. But im still determined to try again lol not anytime soon tho because i got my marilyn beauty powder for that.   I habe doucer and i love it. Thats my safe blush that i can wear with anything


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 21, 2012)

luvlydee said:


> I habe doucer and i love it. Thats my safe blush that i can wear with anything


	I'm interested in Nico because of what NARS' Facebook page said about it diffussing other blush colors. I've never swatched it before, but I don't think it's something I could wear on its own. What color does Doucer appear on you? Can you actually see it or does it just brighten your face?


----------



## luvlydee (Nov 21, 2012)

Douceur comes out pink. I actually see it. The lighting in my room is horrible so i sometimes overdo it just because in my room i cant see it but once my bf was like woah you put too much blush on, and i looked in my car mirror in the daytime you really can see it.  Its not like a bright pink but more muted pink on me.

  	As for nico  this person below has it on as a highlighter and it looks very nice thats why i wanted it but in person i think it was discouraging that the makeup artist and my friend were really against it on me.  so i want to go back on my own and check it out and take time with it. but then again i love my marilyn beauty powder so idk if its something i really need right now.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Nov 21, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I'm interested in Nico because of what NARS' Facebook page said about it diffussing other blush colors. I've never swatched it before, but I don't think it's something I could wear on its own. What color does Doucer appear on you? Can you actually see it or does it just brighten your face?


 
  	I swatched Nico months ago but can't remember what it looked like for the life of me! I adore Luster, it gives the prettiest glow to the cheeks and makes an awesome yet understated highlight. I hope you love it as much as I do.

  	BTW, I wore Torrid the other day and it's so soft and beautiful!

  	So far I have:

  	Taj Mahal
  	Dolce Vita
  	Lovejoy
  	Torrid
  	Luster
  	Lokoum

  	Now I'm looking at Silvana and Outlaw but will likely hold off on purchasing blushes until I finish Christmas shopping for my son and family. My son is as obsessed with sneakers as I am with makeup! I've got big competition but he wins every time! Happy Thanksgiving Ladies!!


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Nov 21, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Luster will finally be mine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I re-read your post and now I have to add Gaiety to my list!!! It looks gorgeous! Please come back and let us know what you think about your recent picks!


----------



## aradhana (Nov 21, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Luster will finally be mine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	deep throat is really pretty - for a while i was wearing it every day....i think it's universally flattering.

  	silvana i swatched recently, and i thought it might be more of a highlighterish shade for me...or maybe more like a beauty powder?  pretty anyway. madly is on my current wishlist, and based on swatching, i thought sex appeal was going to be ash city...but sometimes looks can be deceiving...


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 22, 2012)

aradhana said:


> deep throat is really pretty - for a while i was wearing it every day....i think it's universally flattering.
> 
> silvana i swatched recently, and i thought it might be more of a highlighterish shade for me...or maybe more like a beauty powder?  pretty anyway. madly is on my current wishlist, and based on swatching, i thought sex appeal was going to be ash city...but sometimes looks can be deceiving...


  	Now my NARS blush to-buy list has gotten longer instead of shorter! I hadn't seriously considered any of those shades in the past. I looked up swatches and watched videos, and now I see I would've been doing myself a disservice.

  	I have another Sephora gift card coming my way in December and I should have my VIB 10% off welcome coupon as well. I'm definitely getting Nico. Sephora doesn't carry Silvana or Zen, so that leaves Douceur, Deep Throat, Madly and Sex Appeal. I think I'll get Madly with Nico. It comes across as a brown color in swatches and I've been looking for a nice brown blush. I think Madly is supposed to be similar to Luster, except Madly leans pink while Luster leans peach and has a highlighter sheen. I'll get the remaining blushes during next year's VIB sale.


----------



## SOMUCH2SHAY (Nov 23, 2012)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> Ladies.....Just wanted to share...NARS is having 20% off on Black Friday!!


  	Is there a coupon code that should be used to get the 20% off?  I keep looking at their site and everything is regular price, no mention of any black friday specials.  Is this one only for their discount members?


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Nov 23, 2012)

*Ladies...I wanted to apologize for giving you the wrong date on the Nars sale. The sale is suppose to be for days 11/26 and 11/27. I received this info from nouveaucheap blog. There is also a list of beauty sales for Black Friday/cyber Monday. Again, I apologize for not providing the correct date. In addition, there was no code listed.*


----------



## MissTT (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks for the update. I'm even happier if there is no code needed!!! Please update us if you find out there's a code.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 23, 2012)

It'll be awesome if there's no code.


----------



## vplove (Nov 23, 2012)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> *Ladies...I wanted to apologize for giving you the wrong date on the Nars sale. The sale is suppose to be for days 11/26 and 11/27. I received this info from nouveaucheap blog. There is also a list of beauty sales for Black Friday/cyber Monday. Again, I apologize for not providing the correct date. In addition, there was no code listed.*


  	Thanks for clarifying! I can't wait till the 26th so I can make my Nars purchase!


----------



## sss215 (Nov 24, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Now my NARS blush to-buy list has gotten longer instead of shorter! I hadn't seriously considered any of those shades in the past. I looked up swatches and watched videos, and now I see I would've been doing myself a disservice.  I have another Sephora gift card coming my way in December and I should have my VIB 10% off welcome coupon as well. I'm definitely getting Nico. Sephora doesn't carry Silvana or Zen, so that leaves Douceur, Deep Throat, Madly and Sex Appeal. I think I'll get Madly with Nico. It comes across as a brown color in swatches and I've been looking for a nice brown blush. I think Madly is supposed to be similar to Luster, except Madly leans pink while Luster leans peach and has a highlighter sheen. I'll get the remaining blushes during next year's VIB sale.


  There is usually another sephora coupon in Dec as well.  $15.00 off.    





pinkpaint said:


> Luster is my favorite Nars blush. I'm about an NC42 and it gives the prettiest natural glow.





MzBrownBeauty said:


> I adore Luster! It gives a beautiful glow.


  I just looked at Luster for the first time yesterday. Never noticed it before! I am totally getting it. It will make a beautiful highlight color  [quote name="CartoonChic" url="/t/171467/nars-blushes-for-woc/240#post"]  These are fantastic tips. Thanks for sharing. I never thought to use Gina as a beauty powder. Would you do the same for Gilda, or even for something like Nico? * How do you use your blush with Fix+? *  I can't remember where I read it, but I saw a tip that said to apply a pink blush first and then layer it with an orange blush. This is supposed to look really pretty. And on NARS' Facebook page, they mention to apply Nico before or after your blush to diffuse the color and create a soft focused look. I wasn't interested in Nico before, but now I am. [/quote]  I apply blush to my cheeks and then I spray fix+ , then I will apply a little more blush. Sometimes I will spray fix+ on the brush and then apply the color.   I love playing with color!   Has anyone tried NARS Taos? Such a pretty plummy brick red  color with shimmer. It was my first NARS blush


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Nov 25, 2012)

*Hi Ladies! So I just received an e-mail regarding the NARS f&f sale. The e-mail said that it begins tonight at midnight (there was no time zone indicated so I'm not exactly sure if it's midnight eastern or pacific time???) but there was a code listed. If you need the code please PM me and I'll try and forward it to you as soon as I can. *

*EDIT: MissTT provided the code (see below) Thanks!!! *


----------



## MissTT (Nov 25, 2012)

Was just coming to post this as well. Thanks MzBrownBeauty. The email says the sale starts at 12 ET. The code is NARSFF2012 which means poop for those of us with the certificate.

  	And double poops and ladders b/c the eye shadow base says currently unavailable. I swear they remove items from inventory for these sales. *shakesfist*


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Nov 25, 2012)

MissTT said:


> Was just coming to post this as well. Thanks MzBrownBeauty. The email says the sale starts at 12 ET. The code is NARSFF2012 which means poop for those of us with the certificate.
> 
> And double poops and ladders b/c the eye shadow base says currently unavailable. I swear they remove items from inventory for these sales. *shakesfist*


 *Thanks for posting the code. I just glanced at it and rushed over here to post! I re-read the e-mail and scrolled to the fine print!! I swear I've got to get all the info before posting things! LOL!!!*

*So you can't use the certificate? That stinks! I agree, I think they remove items they don't want included in the sales. I'm not sure if I'm going to buy anything. I'm still on the hunt for my HG primer. I like MAC prep & prime but I'm still looking for my HG primer...sigh. Does anyone have any experience with any of the NARS primers? BTW, I have oily skin. *


----------



## MissTT (Nov 25, 2012)

I've only used the eye primer which is awesome, but like you I have oily skin and haven't found my HG primer. Are you using Prep & Prime Radiance?

  	Honestly, if you're spending right around $100 then our GiltCity codes are better than this 20% off. I'm kind of torn now. I don't need anything, but had a few things in my cart to try out. I wish I knew if NARS had any products coming out in the next month. Not sure if I should save this GiltCity coupon for later or what.


----------



## MissTT (Nov 25, 2012)

Drat! Can't stack the coupons. The 20% off isn't the better deal unless I'm going to spend over $100. I'll sleep on it, but I don't need more makeup (as in 3-4 new blushes.) I don't even wear what I have on the regular.


----------



## vplove (Nov 25, 2012)

Just got the email from NARS! Excited about getting 20 percent off, time to stock up!!!!


----------



## sss215 (Nov 26, 2012)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> *Thanks for posting the code. I just glanced at it and rushed over here to post! I re-read the e-mail and scrolled to the fine print!! I swear I've got to get all the info before posting things! LOL!!!*
> 
> *So you can't use the certificate? That stinks! I agree, I think they remove items they don't want included in the sales. I'm not sure if I'm going to buy anything. I'm still on the hunt for my HG primer. I like MAC prep & prime but I'm still looking for my HG primer...sigh. Does anyone have any experience with any of the NARS primers? BTW, I have oily skin. *


  	I used the NARS Pore Refining primer before and I did like it.   It didn't have that smooth silicon-y texture, like the Bare Minerals and Smashbox primers,  that I dont like on my face.   It was nice,  but MAC  Prep and Prime Natural Radiance is 100x better.  Is that the prep and prime primer you tried?

  	Sorry they won't allow use of  the Gilt certificates.  I do see that NARS is a website that participates in Ebates though; with a free shipping code.  I am taking advantage of that.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 26, 2012)

sss215 said:


> Has anyone tried NARS Taos? Such a pretty plummy brick red color with shimmer. It was my first NARS blush


	I'm going to try using Fix+ to see what happens. Taos was my 2nd NARS blush. I agree, it's so pretty.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 26, 2012)

MissTT said:


> I've only used the eye primer which is awesome, but like you I have oily skin and haven't found my HG primer. Are you using Prep & Prime Radiance?
> 
> Honestly, if you're spending right around $100 then our GiltCity codes are better than this 20% off. I'm kind of torn now. I don't need anything, but had a few things in my cart to try out. I wish I knew if NARS had any products coming out in the next month. Not sure if I should save this GiltCity coupon for later or what.









  I love the Smudge Proof Eyeshadow Base and it's great for oily eye lids. Haven't tried any face primers.

  	I don't know if the NARS Spring 2013 releases in December or January. There's also that new make your own gift set thing that hasn't launched yet. I was all gung-ho about ordering my stuff today, but I think I'll wait to see what the gift set thing is about.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 26, 2012)

sss215 said:


> I used the NARS Pore Refining primer before and I did like it.   It didn't have that smooth silicon-y texture, like the Bare Minerals and Smashbox primers,  that I dont like on my face.   It was nice,  but MAC  Prep and Prime Natural Radiance is 100x better.  Is that the prep and prime primer you tried?
> 
> Sorry they won't allow use of  the Gilt certificates.  I do see that NARS is a website that participates in Ebates though; with a free shipping code.  I am taking advantage of that.


	We can use the certificate. We just can't use it stacked with the 20% off discount. The certificate is still a very good deal, though.


----------



## sss215 (Nov 26, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> We can use the certificate. We just can't use it stacked with the 20% off discount. The certificate is still a very good deal, though.


  	Oh yeah, I meant to add that, lol


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 26, 2012)

sss215 said:


> Today I applied Gilda, sprayed  fix+  on the cheek, and then added Gilda again.  The color really popped!   Try that if you can.


  	I tried it. You're right! The color is so much stronger. It seems like it will last even longer too. I sprayed Fix+ onto my brush. I thought I had it far away enough to mist it, but I misjudged. The brush was damp, but it still worked.


----------



## MarieMary (Nov 26, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I don't know if the NARS Spring 2013 releases in December or January. There's also that new make your own gift set thing that hasn't launched yet. I was all gung-ho about ordering my stuff today, but I think I'll wait to see what the gift set thing is about.


	The NARS Spring 2013 collection will be released January 15th in the USA, February 1st everywhere else.


----------



## sss215 (Nov 26, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I tried it. You're right! The color is so much stronger. It seems like it will last even longer too. I sprayed Fix+ onto my brush. I thought I had it far away enough to mist it, but I misjudged. The brush was damp, but it still worked.


  	Yes!  Fix+  really makes the color say BAM!!! and yes, much more long wearing too.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 26, 2012)

MarieMary said:


> The NARS Spring 2013 collection will be released January 15th in the USA, February 1st everywhere else.


	Thanks for the info. The certificate expires January 16th. I need to check again to see if there's anything I may want from the collection.


----------



## sss215 (Nov 27, 2012)

Just ordered  the 413 Bleeker Velvet Matte Lip Pencil and Galapagos as a gift for my friend.  Ebates had a free shipping no code needed for NARS good until Nov. 30.  Ebates is one of the best things ever!  I'm hooked!


----------



## califabulous (Nov 27, 2012)

sss215 said:


> Ebates is one of the best things ever! I'm hooked!


  	just got galapagos during VIB and I LOVE it!!!


----------



## MarieMary (Nov 28, 2012)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *CartoonChic* 



 		 			Thanks for the info. The certificate expires January 16th. I need to check again to see if there's anything I may want from the collection.



	No problem! I certainly hope the information is still correct. That would indeed be nice if something from the spring 2013 collection looks interesting to you. Seduction blush, maybe?


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 28, 2012)

MarieMary said:


> No problem! I certainly hope the information is still correct. That would indeed be nice if something from the spring 2013 collection looks interesting to you. Seduction blush, maybe?


	Seduction looks like a gorgeous color in the pan. It's listed as a cream blush even though it looks like a powder in the pictures I've seen. I'm hoping the listing is a mistake and it's really a powder. I'll snatch it up in a heartbeat! I still haven't tried cream blushes yet. I want to try one from an inexpensive brand first like NYX to see if I like the cream formula. I'm just so used to powders and they seem easier to use and less messy.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 28, 2012)

sss215 said:


> Ebates is one of the best things ever! I'm hooked!


	Ebates is the bees nees. I have Dragon Girl and Damned Velvet Matte Pencils on my radar. I haven't tried any of NARS Lip Pencils before, but I swatched them at Sephora recently and the colors are very pretty.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 28, 2012)

I received my Gaiety and Luster blushes. Gaiety is so pretty. It's a soft, light pink and I can see it on my skin. It's not obvious, but it's there. Let me just say that the dusty a$$ tester at my Sephora is ridiculous. The Gaiety tester is near white with only a hint of pink in it. My blush that arrived looks nothing at all like that tester. It's a strong, vibrant bubblegum pink in the pan. I nearly passed on this pretty blush

  	And Luster. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Luster = pure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










. It was soooooo worth the wait. I had such a hard time getting this blush that I was afraid I would be disappointed when I finally got it. It's now my 2nd favorite NARS blush after Taj Mahal. It's a beautiful highlighter that just blends in with my skin so well. I can actually see myself hitting pan with this blush because I'll probably use it every time I wear makeup.


----------



## VampyCouture (Nov 28, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Seduction looks like a gorgeous color in the pan. It's listed as a cream blush even though it looks like a powder in the pictures I've seen. I'm hoping the listing is a mistake and it's really a powder. I'll snatch it up in a heartbeat! I still haven't tried cream blushes yet.* I want to try one from an inexpensive brand first like NYX to see if I like the cream formula*. I'm just so used to powders and they seem easier to use and less messy.


  	I have some cream blushes from Nyx and they are some of my favorites! If you get a solid color, they are really creamy. If you get a color with glitter, it's a tad less pigmented. I love them. I use cream blushes underneath powder blushes to make my blush last longer. I never have to worry about fading with this approach.

  	Also, I saw that you were looking at Damned and Dragon Girl Velvet Lip Pencil. GET IT! It is seriously gorgeous. I'm NC50/NW43 and it's just pops against the skin. I also have Cruella. Another gorgeous red!


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 29, 2012)

VampyCouture said:


> I have some cream blushes from Nyx and they are some of my favorites! If you get a solid color, they are really creamy. If you get a color with glitter, it's a tad less pigmented. I love them. I use cream blushes underneath powder blushes to make my blush last longer. I never have to worry about fading with this approach.
> 
> Also, I saw that you were looking at Damned and Dragon Girl Velvet Lip Pencil. GET IT! It is seriously gorgeous. I'm NC50/NW43 and it's just pops against the skin. I also have Cruella. Another gorgeous red!


	I liked Cruella too when I swatched it. Plus it makes me think of Cruella De Vil. Which NYX cream blush do you recommend? I'm planning to get Orange to test under Taj Mahal and want a 2nd one for Ulta's current sale.


----------



## sss215 (Nov 29, 2012)

First off a





CartoonChic said:


> Ebates is the bees nees. I have Dragon Girl and Damned Velvet Matte Pencils on my radar. I haven't tried any of NARS Lip Pencils before, but I swatched them at Sephora recently and the colors are very pretty.


 Yes!!! I have Dragon Girl and will get Damned next. I think those are the best ones! Train Bleu is pretty too   





VampyCouture said:


> I have some cream blushes from Nyx and they are some of my favorites! If you get a solid color, they are really creamy. If you get a color with glitter, it's a tad less pigmented. I love them. I use cream blushes underneath powder blushes to make my blush last longer. I never have to worry about fading with this approach.  Also, I saw that you were looking at Damned and Dragon Girl Velvet Lip Pencil. GET IT! It is seriously gorgeous. I'm NC50/NW43 and it's just pops against the skin. I also have Cruella. Another gorgeous red!


  I just saw the NYx cream blushes the other day at my local beauty supply. I was looking for something else so I didn't grab any. They had Red Cheek which something I have been wanting for a while. I'll go back for it.   BTW, can I say that I love the new mobile version of specktra? So much easier to post from my iPhone!


----------



## aradhana (Nov 29, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I received my Gaiety and Luster blushes. Gaiety is so pretty. It's a soft, light pink and I can see it on my skin. It's not obvious, but it's there. Let me just say that the dusty a$$ tester at my Sephora is ridiculous. *The Gaiety tester is near white with only a hint of pink in it. My blush that arrived looks nothing at all like that tester. It's a strong, vibrant bubblegum pink in the pan.* I nearly passed on this pretty blush
> 
> *And Luster.*
> 
> ...


  	thanks for mentioning this! the tester at my sephora is the same.  i figured it would look ashy on me.  but if it shows up nicely on you, it should work on me too....

  	when a mua at the nars counter applied luster on me, she put it on the tops of the cheekbones and up around the orbitals. it felt like she was putting it everywhere! then she applied taj mahal on the apples.  it looked really nice, and the luster added a very pretty glow.


----------



## VampyCouture (Nov 29, 2012)

sss215 said:


> BTW, can I say that I love the new mobile version of specktra? So much easier to post from my iPhone!


  	Damned is too gorgeous for words. I love Nyx cream blushes. The only other high end cream blushes I have is MUFE HD ones. I really want Nars Cactus Flower, but I feel like I have too many dupes of that in powder form.


----------



## MissTT (Nov 29, 2012)

Cartoon and aradhana - please stop making me lust for Luster. It sounds gorgeous.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 29, 2012)

aradhana said:


> thanks for mentioning this! the tester at my sephora is the same.  i figured it would look ashy on me.  but if it shows up nicely on you, it should work on me too....
> 
> when a mua at the nars counter applied luster on me, she put it on the tops of the cheekbones and up around the orbitals. it felt like she was putting it everywhere! then she applied taj mahal on the apples.  it looked really nice, and the luster added a very pretty glow.


	Gaiety does show up, but it's not a shocking pink. It's subdued on me and kind of a barely there, but I see it and it's pretty. It's great for a soft look. I cant help but to apply Luster everywhere either. It completes me. LOL!


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 29, 2012)

VampyCouture said:


> Orange, Diva (it's such a pretty plum color!), Red Cheek, Boho Chic (an amazing pink!) are good ones to start with. Also, the color Tan is a great natural blush color. I need to test orange under Taj Mahal. I actually haven't done that yet and I have both colors. Thanks for that!
> 
> 
> Damned is too gorgeous for words. I love Nyx cream blushes. The only other high end cream blushes I have is MUFE HD ones. I really want Nars Cactus Flower, but I feel like I have too many dupes of that in powder form.


	OK, I'm writing those colors down to check them out in store. If you're wearing the cream blushes under your powder blushes, then it seems like Cactus Flower would be great for you to get since it will match your powder blushes.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 29, 2012)

MissTT said:


> Cartoon and aradhana - please stop making me lust for Luster. It sounds gorgeous.


	I will not help you to ignore Luster. You love a natural look, so you need Luster in your life. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





x 100


----------



## VampyCouture (Nov 30, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> OK, I'm writing those colors down to check them out in store. If you're wearing the cream blushes under your powder blushes, then it seems like Cactus Flower would be great for you to get since it will match your powder blushes.


	That's true! I'll most likely end up getting it, just don't know if it'll be in the near future. You will love the cream blushes. A little goes a long way, too


----------



## sss215 (Nov 30, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I will not help you to ignore Luster. You love a natural look, so you need Luster in your life. oke: x 100


   I need it in my life too! After Christmas though.   Got my VIB coupon, but I need some other things first


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Nov 30, 2012)

MissTT said:


> Cartoon and aradhana - please stop making me lust for Luster. It sounds gorgeous.


	I just bought Luster during beauty.com's 20% off sale and I ADORE IT! It gives the best glowy cheeks. I love highlighters but many of them are either extremely shimmery or with chunky glitter. Luster is perfect it just gives a glowy sheen; hard to describe but I Love it! Sorry, if I added to your lust but it is well worth it!


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Nov 30, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Gaiety does show up, but it's not a shocking pink. It's subdued on me and kind of a barely there, but I see it and it's pretty. It's great for a soft look. I cant help but to apply Luster everywhere either. It completes me. LOL!


  	Isn't it the best??? While picking blushes I never thought about Luster until I saw several swatches and then on another blog several woc posted that it gave the best glow. I decided then to order it and I can't be any happier!!!


----------



## MissTT (Nov 30, 2012)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> I just bought Luster during beauty.com's 20% off sale and I ADORE IT! It gives the best glowy cheeks. I love highlighters but many of them are either extremely shimmery or with chunky glitter. Luster is perfect it just gives a glowy sheen; hard to describe but I Love it! Sorry, if I added to your lust but it is well worth it!








  	I've never even worn a highlighter, but your naughtiness has pushed me over the edge. Luster is officially on my list and will likely show up at my house in the next 3-6 weeks.


----------



## aradhana (Nov 30, 2012)

when the mua first put luster on me i loved it...and it kinda got me more into taj mahal as well, which i had been ignoring, but they compliment each other quite nicely.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Dec 1, 2012)

MissTT said:


> :nono:       I've never even worn a highlighter, but your naughtiness has pushed me over the edge. Luster is officially on my list and will likely show up at my house in the next 3-6 weeks.


  Lol!!! I would say sorry but I think you'll love it....really I do. It looks blah in the pan and in most of the swatches Ive seen but on the cheeks it just radiates.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 1, 2012)

aradhana said:


> when the mua first put luster on me i loved it...and it kinda got me more into taj mahal as well, which i had been ignoring, but they compliment each other quite nicely.


	You would think Taj Mahal and Luster would be the first combo I tried. I'm off to pair them now.


----------



## aradhana (Dec 1, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> You would think Taj Mahal and Luster would be the first combo I tried. I'm off to pair them now.


  	let us know your thoughts!


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 1, 2012)

aradhana said:


> let us know your thoughts!


	You're right, it's a beautiful pairing. I still need to get the cream blush to add it into the mix.


----------



## aradhana (Dec 1, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> You're right, it's a beautiful pairing. I still need to get the cream blush to add it into the mix.


  	do you have optimistic orange or something similar? i think they'd work nicely together....


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 4, 2012)

aradhana said:


> do you have optimistic orange or something similar? i think they'd work nicely together....


	Nope. I don't have any cream blushes. I still need to stop by Ulta for the NYX cream blushes I want to try.


----------



## auriannjag42 (Dec 6, 2012)

i have taj mahal and exhibit a...next on my list was taos but they way everyone is talking about luster makes me want to get that one instead especially since i've been looking for highlighter as of lately


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 6, 2012)

auriannjag42 said:


> i have taj mahal and exhibit a...next on my list was taos but they way everyone is talking about luster makes me want to get that one instead especially since i've been looking for highlighter as of lately


	Get Luster. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




x 100

  	Taos is a great choice. It's a beautiful color and very pigmented. However, I think you'll get a lot more usage out of Luster over Taos. You should still get Taos later.


----------



## lafemmetopaz (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi ladies, I"m new to the forum but not new to Nars powder blushes. I have the following powder blushes:

  	Dolce Vita
  	Luster
  	Exhibit A
  	Taj Mahal
  	Mounia

  	I wear Dolce Vita and Exhibit A the most. DV is my go to everyday blush. I've been using Mounia quite often lately. I use Luster as a highlight on my dark skin. I use the color Trinidad in Nars Sheer Glow Foundation and Polynesia in the Nars Radiance TM.


----------



## WhatYouKnow (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi I need some suggestions for blushes. I own Liberte and Dolce Vita already and have my eyes on Lovejoy and Seduction. I'm unsure on Lovejoy if it'll show up on me. I'm a NC50 for reference. Any other suggestions are welcome.


----------



## sss215 (Feb 3, 2013)

WhatYouKnow said:


> Hi I need some suggestions for blushes. I own Liberte and Dolce Vita already and have my eyes on Lovejoy and Seduction. I'm unsure on Lovejoy if it'll show up on me. I'm a NC50 for reference. Any other suggestions are welcome.


  	Gilda


----------



## WhatYouKnow (Feb 4, 2013)

What would you describe Gilda as on brown skin? Anywhere I could find swatches?


----------



## sss215 (Feb 4, 2013)

WhatYouKnow said:


> What would you describe Gilda as on brown skin? Anywhere I could find swatches?


  Coral with a subtle red undertone. Not orangey at all.  I don't know right off where it's swatched on darker skin online. It's a nice blush, makes a healthy glow, no shimmer.  I like to wear it with MAC fix+ which gives it more dimension.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Feb 12, 2013)

WhatYouKnow said:


> Hi I need some suggestions for blushes. I own Liberte and Dolce Vita already and have my eyes on Lovejoy and Seduction. I'm unsure on Lovejoy if it'll show up on me. I'm a NC50 for reference. Any other suggestions are welcome.


  I own love joy and it shows up on my nw45 skintone. I do use a heavier amount compared to Dolce Vita, Torrid and Taj Mahal where a light tap is all you need. I also adore Torrid which is a coral, pink shade.


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 12, 2013)

WhatYouKnow said:


> Hi I need some suggestions for blushes. I own Liberte and Dolce Vita already and have my eyes on Lovejoy and Seduction. I'm unsure on Lovejoy if it'll show up on me. I'm a NC50 for reference. Any other suggestions are welcome.


  You're just a shade darker than me. My absolute favorite blushes are Lovejoy, Gina and Taj Mahal. LJ is gorgeous, goes with just about any look and you won't need a lot to get the color to show. Gina is a beautiful peach that adds a natural glow and goes great with coral, orange or natural lip colors. Taj Mahal is a beautiful burn orange and that can be used in many, many ways. You can't go wrong with any of those.


----------



## aradhana (Feb 12, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> You're just a shade darker than me. My absolute favorite blushes are Lovejoy, Gina and Taj Mahal. LJ is gorgeous, goes with just about any look and you won't need a lot to get the color to show. GIna is a beautiful peach that adds a natural glow and goes great with coral, orange or natural lip colors. Taj Mahal is a beautiful burn orange and that can be used in many, many ways. You can't go wrong with any of those.


  	i like your new avatar pic, shontay!

  	i really need to pick up gina next time i'm on the market for a nars blush....i feel like it's the missing link!


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks, Aradhana! I hope you love Gina. It's my favorite blush ever.


----------



## MissTT (Feb 12, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> You're just a shade darker than me. My absolute favorite blushes are Lovejoy, Gina and Taj Mahal. LJ is gorgeous, goes with just about any look and you won't need a lot to get the color to show. GIna is a beautiful peach that adds a natural glow and goes great with coral, orange or natural lip colors. Taj Mahal is a beautiful burn orange and that can be used in many, many ways. You can't go wrong with any of those.


  	Good descriptions. I may pick up Gina next.


----------



## auriannjag42 (Feb 12, 2013)

okay i am for sure getting luster hand downs but i need another one ladies...one for spring and summer...i already have exhibit a and taj mahal...need major help here...Im nc50 sometimes nw45 and new Orleans in nars for reference


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 12, 2013)

auriannjag42 said:


> okay i am for sure getting luster hand downs but i need another one ladies...one for spring and summer...i already have exhibit a and taj mahal...need major help here...Im nc50 sometimes nw45 and new Orleans in nars for reference


  You might like torrid. It's a coral/pink with shimmer. Screams Summer to me.


----------



## auriannjag42 (Feb 13, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> You might like torrid. It's a coral/pink with shimmer. Screams Summer to me.


 i think Im debating between taos, outlaw and lovejoy...I've seen swatches of torrid and i feel like i have similar blushes...what does everyone think of seduction


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 13, 2013)

*reads thread, realizes I don't have Luster. Plots on how to get hands on Luster before I get back to the MIA*


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 13, 2013)

auriannjag42 said:


> i think Im debating between taos, outlaw and lovejoy...I've seen swatches of torrid and i feel like i have similar blushes...what does everyone think of seduction


	I agree. Torrid is a very pretty color for spring or summer. I also favor Liberte.

  	Seduction is very pretty raspberry. Between Taos, Outlaw and Lovejoy, I would probably pick Lovejoy. If you like wearing bright eyes and/or lips fr your spring and summer makeup, Lovejoy would be a nice blush to wear to go with any look.


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 13, 2013)

I finally picked up NYX cream blushes in Orange and Hot Pink. Now I'll see if I like cream blushes and will experiment with layering powder blush on top. I'll try Orange and Taj Mahal first.


----------



## Slimmycakes (Feb 14, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I finally picked up NYX cream blushes in Orange and Hot Pink. Now I'll see if I like cream blushes and will experiment with layering powder blush on top. I'll try Orange and Taj Mahal first.


  	I've been meaning to pick up NYX Hot Pink. My BFF did my face for my birthday last year and used it as a lipstick on me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	I posted in the other NARS thread but I'm still at a crossroad between Gina and Gilda. Help!


----------



## afulton (Feb 14, 2013)

I must add the new Spring 2013 blush Seduction is beautiful for WOC.


----------



## Copperhead (Feb 14, 2013)

afulton said:


> I must add the new Spring 2013 blush Seduction is beautiful for WOC.


  	I've been eyeing that blush.


----------



## Copperhead (Feb 14, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I finally picked up NYX cream blushes in Orange and Hot Pink. *Now I'll see if I like cream blushes* and will experiment with layering powder blush on top. I'll try Orange and Taj Mahal first.


  	Keep in mind though that not all cream blushes are created equal. I have NYX Cream blushes and while they are nice, my Restores Dazzle Cremeblend blush by MAC may be just a tad bit better. As a matter of fact, I need to wear my NYX cream blushes more. I think I have like 3 of them. I don't wear makeup everyday so I have many things that get neglected. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I guess what I'm really trying to say is if NYX are the first cream blushes you're trying and you don't like them, don't let them discourage you from trying another brand of cream blush.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Feb 14, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> I've been eyeing that blush.


	Yes its a very nice blush ! You should def pick it up.


----------



## Copperhead (Feb 14, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> Yes its a very nice blush ! You should def pick it up.


  	Did you have to enable me? LOL!! I've been thinking very hard about getting that blush and the new orange shadow. I'm going to the mall this weekend.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Feb 14, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> Did you have to enable me? LOL!! I've been thinking very hard about getting that blush and the new orange shadow. I'm going to the mall this weekend.


  YES!!! Imma enable ya .. Hehe The shadow is nice but I didn't pick it up because I have MACs orange e/s


----------



## VampyCouture (Feb 14, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I finally picked up NYX cream blushes in Orange and Hot Pink. Now I'll see if I like cream blushes and will experiment with layering powder blush on top. I'll try Orange and Taj Mahal first.


	I LOVE Nyx cream blushes! Let me know how you like them! I'm going to wear a Nyx cream blush tomorrow, just don't know which one yet!


----------



## auriannjag42 (Feb 14, 2013)

so i decide to give torrid a shot...*crosses fingers* i hope it was the right choice...so now i am awaiting the arrival of torrid and luster...now to start my mac blush collection...suggestion ladies...i have mac raizin, breezy and dirty plum


----------



## sss215 (Feb 15, 2013)

auriannjag42 said:


> so i decide to give torrid a shot...*crosses fingers* i hope it was the right choice...so now i am awaiting the arrival of torrid and luster...now to start my mac blush collection...suggestion ladies...i have mac raizin, breezy and dirty plum


  I suggest you check out the pro selections first. They are really best in show when it comes to MAC blushes as they have the best pigmentation:  Devil, Salsarose, Burnt Pepper. Rhubarb, Azalea and Full Fuchsia if they still have it.  I love these.    





Copperhead said:


> Did you have to enable me? LOL!! I've been thinking very hard about getting that blush and the new orange shadow. I'm going to the mall this weekend.


  I want it too. It's a true orange that doesn't lean too red. I like that


----------



## sss215 (Feb 15, 2013)

Slimmycakes said:


> I've been meaning to pick up NYX Hot Pink. My BFF did my face for my birthday last year and used it as a lipstick on me. :eyelove:  I posted in the other NARS thread but I'm still at a crossroad between Gina and Gilda. Help!


  Gilda. It shows up on everyone. Gina, it's more pigmented on lighter complexions.  I have both and Gina is not a full on colorful blush for me, I use it as a highlight with my orange blushes and over MAC's Fabulush CCB.


----------



## Slimmycakes (Feb 15, 2013)

Slimmycakes said:


> Gilda. It shows up on everyone. Gina, it's more pigmented on lighter complexions. I have both and Gina is not a full on colorful blush for me, I use it as a highlight with my orange blushes and over MAC's Fabulush CCB.


  	Thanks a lot for your input. Much appreciated.


----------



## Copperhead (Feb 15, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> The shadow is nice but I didn't pick it up because I have MACs orange e/s


  	Yeah I know. We're a bunch of enablers over here. LOL. I have MAC's Orange too. I was wondering how the new Nars orange shadow compares to MAC's Rule e/s. Do you know how the NARS shadow compares to MAC's Rule?


----------



## BeautyByLele (Feb 15, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> Yeah I know. We're a bunch of enablers over here. LOL. I have MAC's Orange too. I was wondering how the new Nars orange shadow compares to MAC's Rule e/s. Do you know how the NARS shadow compares to MAC's Rule?


	No, sorry I don't. I refuse to get Persia... I refuse to get Persia (gotta keep telling myself this) hehehe ... its so pretty though !!!


----------



## sss215 (Feb 15, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> Yeah I know. We're a bunch of enablers over here. LOL. I have MAC's Orange too. I was wondering how the new Nars orange shadow compares to MAC's Rule e/s. Do you know how the NARS shadow compares to MAC's Rule?


  Rule was a little more red than Persia when I swatched them together.


----------



## califabulous (Feb 15, 2013)

must have Exhibit A, Dolce vita, liberte

  	I say taos is a must if you like shimmer but I don't have this one!


----------



## Copperhead (Feb 15, 2013)

It looks so pretty in the pics and swatches I've seen. I can't wait to see it in person.


sss215 said:


> Rule was a little more red than Persia when I swatched them together.


----------



## Shimmery (Feb 21, 2013)

Nars blushes are SUPER pigmented.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks to you ladies I went and swatched Luster. Now my sister and I are lusting over this blush its a beautiful highlight once blended in.


----------



## auriannjag42 (Feb 22, 2013)

i just got my luster and torrid in the mail the other day and luster has made me fall in love with nars all over again 





DILLIGAF said:


> Thanks to you ladies I went and swatched Luster. Now my sister and I are lusting over this blush its a beautiful highlight once blended in.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 22, 2013)

auriannjag42 said:


> i just got my luster and torrid in the mail the other day and luster has made me fall in love with nars all over again


	I just realized I have some Nordstrom Notes to use up. This blush maybe mine sooner than I thought.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Feb 22, 2013)

auriannjag42 said:


> i just got my luster and torrid in the mail the other day and luster has made me fall in love with nars all over again


  I own both and I love them! Torrid is the perfect spring/summer blush. Luster makes your cheeks give off the best subtle glow!


----------



## That1980sGirl (Feb 22, 2013)

I got my first NARS blush dolce vita last week and I love it. The sales lady pointed out seduction but i felt like it looks like prom princess am I wrong?


----------



## sss215 (Feb 22, 2013)

DILLIGAF said:


> Thanks to you ladies I went and swatched Luster. Now my sister and I are lusting over this blush its a beautiful highlight once blended in.


  I grabbed luster last night, instant love!   Had no idea NARS blushes were $29.00 now. Last one I got was $26.00.


----------



## MissTT (Feb 22, 2013)

sss215 said:


> *Had no idea NARS blushes were $29.00 now*. Last one I got was $26.00.


----------



## auriannjag42 (Feb 22, 2013)

i just knew when i swatched it i would fall in love and I've been mad because i have yet to use it...but Im gonna attempt to do a look tomorrow for work





sss215 said:


> I grabbed luster last night, instant love!   Had no idea NARS blushes were $29.00 now. Last one I got was $26.00.


----------



## auriannjag42 (Feb 22, 2013)

i just knew when i swatched it i would fall in love and I've been mad because i have yet to use it...but Im gonna attempt to do a look tomorrow for work





sss215 said:


> I grabbed luster last night, instant love!   Had no idea NARS blushes were $29.00 now. Last one I got was $26.00.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Feb 25, 2013)

Dang all this talk about luster, imma have to check it out this week!


----------



## BeautyByLele (Feb 25, 2013)

Dang all this talk about luster, imma have to check it out this week!


----------



## Antiqued (Mar 8, 2013)

Taos and Taj Mahal are my favs.


----------



## SamanthaDeMuro (Mar 10, 2013)

I just used Mata Hari for the first time today and I've had it for months. I LOVE IT! I have yet to use Deep Throat but it looks awesome as well. Two I am afraid to try, though I own them, are Gaiety and Desire. I am fair-skinned and I'm worried they'll look harsh. But I do love my NARS blushes. They ROCK!


----------



## ellety (Mar 11, 2013)

This thread made me want to join Spectra! I think blush just makes a world of a difference! 

  	I'm a NC 50 for reference,

  	The Nars blushes that I own and cherish are:

  	Liberte
  	Outlaw
  	Dolce Vita
  	Albatross
  	Seduction
  	Mata Hari

  	I am on the hunt for Taj Mahal and Exhibit A. Trust me, It won't be long before they join the collection! 

  	Sidenote: i picked up a Maybelline limited edition blush the other day called Coral Burst....it's looking similar to the swatches I see on Taj Mahal. You girls know anything about this?! {NOT MY PIC}


----------



## WhatYouKnow (Mar 16, 2013)

Since my last post I got Gilda.....and Seduction..............and Luster. I have a problem. -__-


----------



## WhatYouKnow (Mar 16, 2013)

Seduction is beautifuuuuul. Highly recommend it.


----------



## WhatYouKnow (Mar 16, 2013)

auriannjag42 said:


> i think Im debating between taos, outlaw and lovejoy...I've seen swatches of torrid and i feel like i have similar blushes...what does everyone think of seduction
> Seduction is beautifuuuuul. Highly recommend it.


----------



## WhatYouKnow (Mar 16, 2013)

auriannjag42 said:


> so i decide to give torrid a shot...*crosses fingers* i hope it was the right choice...so now i am awaiting the arrival of torrid and luster...now to start my mac blush collection...suggestion ladies...i have mac raizin, breezy and dirty plum


  	Sweet As Cocoa, Ambering Rose, Format, Trace Gold, Pinch Me and Coppertone, Breezy, Desert Rose, ever and Frankly Scarlet.


----------



## mimilerio (Mar 16, 2013)

you've increased my lemming for seduction!


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 16, 2013)

Just got my order of Seduction yesterday from NARS.  Can't wait to use it!


----------



## auriannjag42 (Mar 16, 2013)

i just picked up mac dollymix at the suggestion of one the mac mua...i was like naw im cool when she suggested but when she put it on me in the store....i was like i had to have it...lol....i wore it out today with nars albatross as a highlight   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





WhatYouKnow said:


> Sweet As Cocoa, Ambering Rose, Format, Trace Gold, Pinch Me and Coppertone, Breezy, Desert Rose, ever and Frankly Scarlet.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Mar 16, 2013)

Pretty!


----------



## SamanthaDeMuro (Mar 17, 2013)

For MAC, I personally recommend Well Dressed, Pink Swoon, Dame and Gentle. I also have Fleur Power, which I like as well. I'm a blush junkie.


----------



## SamanthaDeMuro (Mar 17, 2013)

Gentle is a mineralized blush. In that group, I am also going to pick up Gleeful and I just got the Pro Long Wear Blush in Whole Lotta Love and I really like that one as well. You have to use a light hand with it though or risk looking like a clown.


----------



## RaizinnthaSun (Mar 17, 2013)

ellety said:


>


  	I found this blog post comparing the Maybelline blush to Taj Mahal.  The blogger seems to think they're close dupes.  I have Taj Mahal. On me, it's just ok. But, I may try the Coral Burst if I find it. http://www.kissmyblackass.org/3078/


----------



## tears3101 (Mar 18, 2013)

Douceur, Luster and Sertao are my favourite.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Too bad Sertao is discontinued, it's perfect bronze blush


----------



## ellety (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks!!! I'll check it out!


----------



## SamanthaDeMuro (Mar 22, 2013)

I finally used NARS Deep Throat yesterday and I love it! Still afraid to try Liberte, Gaiety and Desire. I guess you don't know until you try. I want Sin as well, but it's not in my budget right now. It's like I can never have enough makeup. I am addicted!! And blushes and mascaras are my biggest weakness.


----------



## cindypltnm81 (May 4, 2013)

I own 14 Nars blushes currently...  My favorites:  Dolce Vita Libertee  TAOS Torrid Sin Seduction


----------



## shontay07108 (May 4, 2013)

My favorite Nars blushes are LoveJoy, Gina, Rotonde and Boys Don't Cry. The last two are new and magical and I'm going to be very selective w/ future blush purchases because of how perfect those two are.


----------



## auriannjag42 (May 5, 2013)

I just bought liberte and taos...I was going back and forth between liberte and amour..but liberte obviously won...but anyone had experience with amour or lovejoy...I have the Mac love joy...similarities that u guys notice...


----------



## cindypltnm81 (May 5, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> My favorite Nars blushes are LoveJoy, Gina, Rotonde and Boys Don't Cry. The last two are new and magical and I'm going to be very selective w/ future blush purchases because of how perfect those two are.


  Hi, are Rotonde and boys don't cry cream blushes??


----------



## MissTT (May 5, 2013)

No, cindy, they are powder blushes.


----------



## cindypltnm81 (May 5, 2013)

MissTT said:


> No, cindy, they are powder blushes.


   Thank you, MissTT


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (May 5, 2013)

L





auriannjag42 said:


> I just bought liberte and taos...I was going back and forth between liberte and amour..but liberte obviously won...but anyone had experience with amour or lovejoy...I have the Mac love joy...similarities that u guys notice...


   Lovejoy is my favorite NARS blush! I have a backup because its the perfect bronzy, Rosey color.


----------



## makeupbymerry (May 5, 2013)

I love duos , bronzer blush of NARS


----------



## auriannjag42 (May 6, 2013)

Awwww man now u got me wanting it but I thought it was too similar to the Mac version 





MzBrownBeauty said:


> L Lovejoy is my favorite NARS blush! I have a backup because its the perfect bronzy, Rosey color.


----------



## SamanthaDeMuro (May 6, 2013)

The next blushes I intend to get are MAC's Love Thing, It's a mineralized one. And NARS Torrid and Outlaw. I love my blushes.


----------



## auriannjag42 (May 6, 2013)

Love thing is gorgeous I was debating between that and Mac lovejoy but I decided with lovejoy for that natural glow and I could layer it with other blushes and I have torrid its amazing to say the least 





SamanthaDeMuro said:


> The next blushes I intend to get are MAC's Love Thing, It's a mineralized one. And NARS Torrid and Outlaw. I love my blushes.


----------



## cindypltnm81 (May 7, 2013)

SamanthaDeMuro said:


> The next blushes I intend to get are MAC's Love Thing, It's a mineralized one. And NARS Torrid and Outlaw. I love my blushes.


 I've been wanting mac love joy. I have the NARS version, jst wonder if its worth.


----------



## auriannjag42 (May 7, 2013)

How do you like the nars version


----------



## cindypltnm81 (May 7, 2013)

auriannjag42 said:


> How do you like the nars version


 Very natural blush. There's very minimum shimmer almost matte. The mac version seem like it has more visible shimmer.


----------



## auriannjag42 (May 7, 2013)

Thanks  fortunately I love shimmer so that's why I went with the Mac version


----------



## cindypltnm81 (May 7, 2013)

auriannjag42 said:


> Thanks  fortunately I love shimmer so that's why I went with the Mac version


 Yes, I like shimmer, but definitely prefer matte before shimmer. I still like to try the Mac version. I have love thing alrdy...so I'm sure love joy will be just as nice


----------



## auriannjag42 (May 7, 2013)

I want love thing so bad....its gorgeous...my next purchases might be Mac love thing and nars love joy


----------



## SamanthaDeMuro (May 9, 2013)

I just picked up MAC's Love Thing. Haven't worn it yet, obviously as I literally just got it this morning. I swatched MAC's Love Joy and it was too brownish/bronzey for my very fair skin tone. It would make me look ruddy, I feel. I swatched Springsheen as well and it was pretty but too light. Warm Soul wasn't, for me anyway, for my coloring, as awesome as I thought it would be. Just my 2 cents. I intend to get NARS Torrid this weekend. I love MAKEUP!!!!!


----------



## cindypltnm81 (May 9, 2013)

SamanthaDeMuro said:


> I just picked up MAC's Love Thing. Haven't worn it yet, obviously as I literally just got it this morning. I swatched MAC's Love Joy and it was too brownish/bronzey for my very fair skin tone. It would make me look ruddy, I feel. I swatched Springsheen as well and it was pretty but too light. Warm Soul wasn't, for me anyway, for my coloring, as awesome as I thought it would be. Just my 2 cents. I intend to get NARS Torrid this weekend. I love MAKEUP!!!!!


 Don't we all love makeup! Most importantly finding what works for you and the contentment you feel from the colors


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (May 9, 2013)

SamanthaDeMuro said:


> I just picked up MAC's Love Thing. Haven't worn it yet, obviously as I literally just got it this morning. I swatched MAC's Love Joy and it was too brownish/bronzey for my very fair skin tone. It would make me look ruddy, I feel. I swatched Springsheen as well and it was pretty but too light. Warm Soul wasn't, for me anyway, for my coloring, as awesome as I thought it would be. Just my 2 cents. I intend to get NARS Torrid this weekend. I love MAKEUP!!!!!


  	I like torrid and i exchanged orgasm for torrid because orgasm didn't do a thing for me.


----------



## cindypltnm81 (May 9, 2013)

Lipstickdiva420 said:


> I like torrid and i exchanged orgasm for torrid because orgasm didn't do a thing for me.


 Torrid is the brown girl's organism! Wait, that doesn't sound right?! lol but you know what I mean


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (May 9, 2013)

cindypltnm81 said:


> Torrid is the brown girl's organism! Wait, that doesn't sound right?! lol but you know what I mean


  	Yes  I know lmao.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (May 12, 2013)

Just wanted to share that beauty.com will be having friends & family 20% off sale starting this Tuesday. I've purchased most of my NARS blushes from there during the sales.


----------



## auriannjag42 (May 12, 2013)

Yes I'm so glad I resisted temptation to get anything from sephora  getting lovejoy...and I need another one to get ladies.  And I'm getting that nars TM too...





MzBrownBeauty said:


> Just wanted to share that beauty.com will be having friends & family 20% off sale starting this Tuesday. I've purchased most of my NARS blushes from there during the sales.


----------



## cindypltnm81 (May 13, 2013)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> Just wanted to share that beauty.com will be having friends & family 20% off sale starting this Tuesday. I've purchased most of my NARS blushes from there during the sales.


 Thanks for sharing, as I'm sure I can find something useful! I have most of the NARS blushes. With the exception of a single few.


----------



## SamanthaDeMuro (May 13, 2013)

Ladies, I used MAC's Love Thing blush for the first time today and I love it. You do have to use a light hand and sheer it out. But it's beautiful. My next NARS buy will be Torrid and Boys Don't Cry from their Pierre Hardy line. It's a pink-grapefruit color. LOVE. But Boys Don't Cry does cost $40 bucks. A lot for a blush, but it's because it's limited edition.


----------



## CartoonChic (May 13, 2013)

SamanthaDeMuro said:


> Ladies, I used MAC's Love Thing blush for the first time today and I love it. You do have to use a light hand and sheer it out. But it's beautiful. My next NARS buy will be Torrid and Boys Don't Cry from their Pierre Hardy line. It's a pink-grapefruit color. LOVE. But Boys Don't Cry does cost $40 bucks. A lot for a blush, but it's because it's limited edition.


	Boys Don't Cry also costs more because it's much larger than the standard NARS blush. You're getting a lot more product.


----------



## CartoonChic (May 13, 2013)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> Just wanted to share that beauty.com will be having friends & family 20% off sale starting this Tuesday. I've purchased most of my NARS blushes from there during the sales.


	I ordered Zen and Silvana, along with some other NARS items. They've been on my to-buy list forever and Sephora doesn't carry those two shades. There's only 4 blush colors left on my list to get - Nico, Douceur, Deep Throat and Sex Appeal. I'll get them later on during Sephora's VIB sale. I should have a gift card to use during that time. I'm not a fan of the chunky glitter in Angelika and Oasis. I refuse to buy Orgasm because I'll know I'll get for free at some point.


----------



## CartoonChic (May 13, 2013)

auriannjag42 said:


> Yes I'm so glad I resisted temptation to get anything from sephora
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	What color are you looking to get?


----------



## auriannjag42 (May 13, 2013)

Well I have so far taos, torrid, Taj mahal luster exhibit a nd liberte so far





CartoonChic said:


> What color are you looking to get?


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (May 14, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I ordered Zen and Silvana, along with some other NARS items. They've been on my to-buy list forever and Sephora doesn't carry those two shades. There's only 4 blush colors left on my list to get - Nico, Douceur, Deep Throat and Sex Appeal. I'll get them later on during Sephora's VIB sale. I should have a gift card to use during that time. I'm not a fan of the chunky glitter in Angelika and Oasis. I refuse to buy Orgasm because I'll know I'll get for free at some point.


  Nice! Please come back and let us know how how they look. I own Luster and love it but Im looking for another highlighter from NARS. Any suggestions?  I'm not a fan of Albatross.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (May 14, 2013)

auriannjag42 said:


> Yes I'm so glad I resisted temptation to get anything from sephora  getting lovejoy...and I need another one to get ladies.  And I'm getting that nars TM too...


  Thats good you waited! I've actually only purchased NARS on sale or either with a discount on Guilt. I buy wayyyyyyy too much stuff so I have to be a little frugal   I really like Dolce Vita; it's such a pretty spring/summer color and I use Luster as a highlight with it. You might like it.


----------



## auriannjag42 (May 14, 2013)

I buy too much too...and I been wanting their TM but couldn't bring myself to buy it for the price


----------



## MissTT (May 14, 2013)

You can get the TM for 20% off this week at Beauty.com. I went ahead and tried it.


----------



## auriannjag42 (May 14, 2013)

MissTT said:


> You can get the TM for 20% off this week at Beauty.com. I went ahead and tried it.


 I got that along with dolce vita  happy mother's day to me


----------



## MissTT (May 14, 2013)

I got the TM, Boys Don't Cry, Rotonde blush, and a Radiant concealer


----------



## cindypltnm81 (May 14, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I got the TM, Boys Don't Cry, Rotonde blush, and a Radiant concealer


 I wanted to try their concealor. How do you like it?


----------



## CartoonChic (May 14, 2013)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> Nice! Please come back and let us know how how they look. I own Luster and love it but Im looking for another highlighter from NARS. Any suggestions? I'm not a fan of Albatross.


	Maybe Madly in terms of a blush. I haven't really worn it yet to say for sure it's a good highlighter. They have highlighting blush, but I've never tried them besides Albatross. I've also never tried their Multiples or Illuminators.


----------



## MissTT (May 14, 2013)

cindypltnm81 said:


> I wanted to try their concealor. How do you like it?


  	Just ordered it today so will let you know. I was considering the NARS or the Bobbi Brown Eye Brightener in Dark Peach.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (May 14, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Maybe Madly in terms of a blush. I haven't really worn it yet to say for sure it's a good highlighter. They have highlighting blush, but I've never tried them besides Albatross. I've also never tried their Multiples or Illuminators.


  Madly had been on my radar so I just might pick it up. Has anyone tried Satellite of Love?


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (May 14, 2013)

auriannjag42 said:


> I got that along with dolce vita  happy mother's day to me


  Hope you like Dolce Vita. I wore it today.


----------



## auriannjag42 (May 14, 2013)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> Hope you like Dolce Vita. I wore it today.


 I'm sure I will I picked up luster on your recommendation and I loved it


----------



## auriannjag42 (May 14, 2013)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> Hope you like Dolce Vita. I wore it today.


 I'm sure I will I picked up luster on your recommendation and I loved it


----------



## auriannjag42 (May 14, 2013)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> Hope you like Dolce Vita. I wore it today.


 I'm sure I will I picked up luster on your recommendation and I loved it


----------



## auriannjag42 (May 14, 2013)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> Hope you like Dolce Vita. I wore it today.


 I'm sure I will I picked up luster on your recommendation and I loved it


----------



## auriannjag42 (May 14, 2013)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> Hope you like Dolce Vita. I wore it today.


 I'm sure I will I picked up luster on your recommendation and I loved it


----------



## cindypltnm81 (May 14, 2013)

Can someone swatch luster. Is it similar to sertao?


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (May 15, 2013)

auriannjag42 said:


> I'm sure I will I picked up luster on your recommendation and I loved it


  Yea!!! I'm happy to hear you like it!!


----------



## makeupbymerry (May 16, 2013)

I always prefer NARS blushes, Lipstick, foundation.It gives me the perfect look and a perfect flawless makeup touch.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (May 16, 2013)

couturesista said:


> Exhibit A is a must have and so is Cactus Flower, try layering the two , OMG blushgasm for sure!


  Exhibit A is my newest one, I haven't rawk'd it yet,but may have to check out Catus flower now. I have 8 or 9 so far,but Taos is one of my faves. Dolce Vita is really pretty on. You have to get Taj Mahal tho. Gonna pick up Gilda next


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (May 16, 2013)

Is boys don't cry an overspray?


----------



## Yazmin (May 16, 2013)

There's an overspray on both blushes.  The gold lining is very shallow.


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (May 16, 2013)

Yazmin said:


> There's an overspray on both blushes.  The gold lining is very shallow.


	Thank you! I just saw the swatch of it and I love the color and I am in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I'm about to use the beauty.com coupon and order i now lol.


----------



## sss215 (May 16, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> My favorite Nars blushes are LoveJoy, Gina, Rotonde and Boys Don't Cry. The last two are new and magical and I'm going to be very selective w/ future blush purchases because of how perfect those two are.


  They are perfect! I grabbed Boys Don't Cry and will get Rotunde later.  I really don't need another blush after these two.   Sad news about luster, I've been wearing it and it doesn't show up like I would like it to. The color wears away leaving a little shimmer, but it's not the BAM I look for in a highlighter.  It's a pretty amazing color though. It's now for my kit, because I know it will be hot on some other beauties.


----------



## MissTT (May 16, 2013)

sss215 said:


> Sad news about luster, I've been wearing it and it doesn't show up like I would like it to. The color wears away leaving a little shimmer, but it's not the BAM I look for in a highlighter. It's a pretty amazing color though. It's now for my kit, because I know it will be hot on some other beauties.


  	I haven't been impressed with Luster either. I probably should have exchanged it. I just felt like maybe I was missing something. I don't know what colors to use it as a highlight with. Lovejoy already has shimmer so it doesn't need more, right? Same with Outlaw. Then I have Seduction and Mata Hari. Do they need a Luster highlight? Rotonde and Boys Don't Cry are on the UPS truck right now. Maybe they could use the highlight.


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (May 16, 2013)

Well just placed my order for boys don't cry with nordies. The blush is soooo pretty and it looks exactly what I've been looking for.


----------



## auriannjag42 (May 16, 2013)

I actually love luster but I'm a NC50/NW43 its not as stark as albratross and its the perfect golden peach shimmer...I use it as highlight or layer it with a matte blush


----------



## cindypltnm81 (May 16, 2013)

auriannjag42 said:


> I actually love luster but I'm a NC50/NW43 its not as stark as albratross and its the perfect golden peach shimmer...I use it as highlight or layer it with a matte blush


 Do you have luster? I want to get it with the 20%. I don't wear albatross as much as I like!


----------



## auriannjag42 (May 17, 2013)

Yes I do  I like because subtle yet stunning 





cindypltnm81 said:


> Do you have luster? I want to get it with the 20%. I don't wear albatross as much as I like!


----------



## sss215 (May 17, 2013)

Determined to make Luster work, I applied it under Boys Don't Cry and I am very, very satisfied! What kept driving me back to it is the peachy sheen and how it's not too warm or cool. Just perfect in the middle, and I couldn't find any dupes for it.  I also realized I have to pile it up for it to really work.   Sorry for the fickleness, lol   





MissTT said:


> I haven't been impressed with Luster either. I probably should have exchanged it. I just felt like maybe I was missing something. I don't know what colors to use it as a highlight with. Lovejoy already has shimmer so it doesn't need more, right? Same with Outlaw. Then I have Seduction and Mata Hari. Do they need a Luster highlight? Rotonde and Boys Don't Cry are on the UPS truck right now. Maybe they could use the highlight.


 Luster under BDC and Rotunde is going to be gorg, try it.    





Lipstickdiva420 said:


> Well just placed my order for boys don't cry with nordies. The blush is soooo pretty and it looks exactly what I've been looking for.  Yes. I thought it was going to be similar to Salsarose, but Salsarose is more pink. BDC shut down my blush buying. Unless something more mind blowing shows up in the future I'm good. More money for the beautifully packaged Chanel powders I've been eyeing oh and the Tom Ford Blush that I want. N





auriannjag42 said:


> I actually love luster but I'm a NC50/NW43 its not as stark as albratross and its the perfect golden peach shimmer...I use it as highlight or layer it with a matte blush


  You're right. I was an Albatross lover, but it flashed back one 2 many times. I took it back.   





auriannjag42 said:


> Yes I do  I like because subtle yet stunning


  Right!


----------



## CartoonChic (May 17, 2013)

sss215 said:


> Right!


  	I feel bad MissTT since I pushed you to get Luster. I like that it's a subtle highlight. All of my other highlighters are very noticeable, but sometimes I don't want something as strong.

  	sss215, I'm going to try wearing Luster under blushes. It sounds pretty. Because I use it as a highlighter, I only think to apply it over blush, not under. Thanks for sharing that tip.


----------



## CartoonChic (May 17, 2013)

cindypltnm81 said:


> Can someone swatch luster. Is it similar to sertao?


	Oh, I wish I had Sertao. It's discontinued sadly, but here's a link with a swatch of both of them. They look different, but don't know how it would translate on darker skin. I can't tell if they would end up looking similar or not.

  	http://karlasugar.net/2009/01/nars-blushes-sertao-luster-madly-and-lovejoy/


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (May 17, 2013)

Thanks for this thread!! Got some good recommendations on here!! Is there one for Nars eye shadows for woc? Tho seeing the damage on my wallet recently maybe I don't want to know!!


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (May 17, 2013)

auriannjag42 said:


> I actually love luster but I'm a NC50/NW43 its not as stark as albratross and its the perfect golden peach shimmer...I use it as highlight or layer it with a matte blush


  Used Luster with Torrid as a base and it was gorgeous!    Quick question ladies: I've never been a fan of Albatross but after reading a lot of posts Im starting to get sold on it. Do you have it? and if so like or dislike? Worth buying?


----------



## MissTT (May 17, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I feel bad MissTT since I pushed you to get Luster. I like that it's a subtle highlight. All of my other highlighters are very noticeable, but sometimes I don't want something as strong.
> 
> sss215, I'm going to try wearing Luster under blushes. It sounds pretty. Because I use it as a highlighter, I only think to apply it over blush, not under. Thanks for sharing that tip.


  	Squirrel, please! I'm grown. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  	Imma try layering it under my two newest blushes though. I don't really layer blushes b/c I don't like extra steps, but I did like the little shimmer with BDC today so I can envision doing it with both Pierre Hardy blushes. It also helps to hear I may need to use more. My problem is sometimes I can't see something on my face so I add more then it's too much.


----------



## cindypltnm81 (May 17, 2013)

Yes, I had sertao (one of my first NARS blushes...it sadly broke into pieces.) Thank you for replying to my post... I never owned luster, was hoping it wld be similar


CartoonChic said:


> Oh, I wish I had Sertao. It's discontinued sadly, but here's a link with a swatch of both of them. They look different, but don't know how it would translate on darker skin. I can't tell if they would end up looking similar or not.  http://karlasugar.net/2009/01/nars-blushes-sertao-luster-madly-and-lovejoy/


----------



## cindypltnm81 (May 17, 2013)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> Used Luster with Torrid as a base and it was gorgeous!    Quick question ladies: I've never been a fan of Albatross but after reading a lot of posts Im starting to get sold on it. Do you have it? and if so like or dislike? Worth buying?


 I have it! To me...it's a very bold highlight not because it's that white gold. Just how it transfers onto the skin! "Look at me", type of highlight. I have marylou one (I wear that all the time). Albatross is such boss highlight. I wld wear at night I think the darker you are the more prominent it is on the skin too. Just my opinion.


----------



## cindypltnm81 (May 17, 2013)

Double post


----------



## MissTT (May 17, 2013)

cindypltnm81 said:


> I have it! To me...it's a very bold highlight not because it's that white gold. Just how it transfers onto the skin! "Look at me", type of highlight. I have marylou one (I wear that all the time). Albatross is such boss highlight. I wld wear at night I think the darker you are the more prominent it is on the skin too. Just my opinion.


  	I agree it's quite bold on darker skins. My daughter who is NW25-30 wore that highlighter out! Not even sure if she's still trying to scrape the edges. For me I was a little more resistant to it b/c I was new to highlighters and am slowing working through my fear of non-ultra matte skin. I'd probably be more inclined to wear it at night as well. Just a personal aesthetic though. I tend to be conservative makeup-wise.


----------



## cindypltnm81 (May 17, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I agree it's quite bold on darker skins. My daughter who is NW25-30 wore that highlighter out! Not even sure if she's still trying to scrape the edges. For me I was a little more resistant to it b/c I was new to highlighters and am slowing working through my fear of non-ultra matte skin. I'd probably be more inclined to wear it at night as well. Just a personal aesthetic though. I tend to be conservative makeup-wise.


 Wow, it appears that was your daughter's HG! I don't regret the purchase of the blush. It's just a tad bit too much for me to use during the day. I use a very light hand w/application! I def feel lighter skin can get away with day wear! My Marylou manizier is similar and I love the finish it gives me. Maybe I need to try more to work with the albatross or toss it. I don't like wasteful products


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (May 17, 2013)

I think I'll pass on albatross but appreciate everyone's feed back. I'm NW45 skintone and was looking to add another daytime highlighter to my collection.


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (May 17, 2013)

sss215 said:


> Right!


  	I only have Albatross and torrid nars blushe's I'm slowly growing my collection lol. I guess I will see what salarose and luster looks like.


----------



## auriannjag42 (May 18, 2013)

I decided to grab lovejoy and gilda at the last minute. I promise I'm done with my nars blush collection lol...but at 20% off with beauty.com I couldn't say no lol


----------



## cindypltnm81 (May 18, 2013)

auriannjag42 said:


> I decided to grab lovejoy and gilda at the last minute. I promise I'm done with my nars blush collection lol...but at 20% off with beauty.com I couldn't say no lol


  I finally ordered the mac love joy to compare with my NARS version.


----------



## auriannjag42 (May 18, 2013)

cindypltnm81 said:


> I finally ordered the mac love joy to compare with my NARS version.


 I'm gonna compare the two as well and I'm wondering if I should grab anymore


----------



## cindypltnm81 (May 19, 2013)

auriannjag42 said:


> I'm gonna compare the two as well and I'm wondering if I should grab anymore


  Libertee (fav) Dolce Vita Desire Try any of these if you don't have alrdy.


----------



## auriannjag42 (May 19, 2013)

i have all those except for desire..dare i say im finally done with my nars blush collection is finally complete





cindypltnm81 said:


> Libertee (fav) Dolce Vita Desire Try any of these if you don't have alrdy.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Feb 2, 2014)

I just saw on Sephora that NARS blushes have now hit the $30 mark!


----------



## User38 (Feb 2, 2014)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> I just saw on Sephora that NARS blushes have now hit the $30 mark!


  I just bought mine for $ 29 last week!

  and prior to that most were $24, 26, 27.. I am talking about last two years or so.

  this is crazy


----------



## User38 (Feb 2, 2014)

I will prob get clobbered on the CC charge


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Feb 2, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I just bought mine for $ 29 last week!
> 
> and prior to that most were $24, 26, 27.. I am talking about last two years or so.
> 
> this is crazy


 
  Wow....just last week and it's jumped a dollar??!!?? That's crazy! I think my LOVE affair with NARS blushes will be relegated to Sephora & beauty.com's 20% off sales; as well, as blog sales.


----------



## cindypltnm81 (Feb 3, 2014)

It's a good thing I have a ton of NARS blushes... Been collecting them since 2008, so I really only purchase any new LE blushes from them. Most of these brands have just had price increase, sadly. Their e/s duos are now $35!


----------



## vannycul (Feb 10, 2014)

Exhibit A!!!  If you are of a lighter skin tone you can go wit the pinks like Taos


----------



## vannycul (Feb 20, 2014)

Please who has tried nars realm of the senses blushes?


----------



## diaanz (Apr 7, 2014)

I have been eyeing a blush highlighter duo in Sin and Albatross on Ebay for a while now. The only reason I haven't taken the plunge is because I am not sure if they are legit as they don't come with a box? The sellers (quite few of them selling the same product) claim it was part of set but I thought I post in here and get feel for what all of you think. I have weakness for plummy blushes but I'm not sure if Sin would show up on me.. I'm a MUFE HD 170 - 173..


----------



## Jill1228 (Apr 7, 2014)

My favorites: Outlaw Exhibit A  Taos Seduction  Orgasm or Super Orgasm as a highlight


----------



## sagehen (Apr 19, 2014)

Seduction is calling me, and I am trying not to hear it.


----------



## Jill1228 (Apr 22, 2014)

sagehen said:


> Seduction is calling me, and I am trying not to hear it.


 That was my first NARS blush


----------



## sagehen (Apr 22, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> That was my first NARS blush


 It catches my eye every time I am on the NARS website.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (May 16, 2014)

sagehen said:


> Seduction is calling me, and I am trying not to hear it.


  Get it, get it, get it! LOL....Every time I see a swatch, I want it so badly; however, I'm willing to live vicariously through you!


----------



## shopandconquer (Aug 3, 2014)

I have a $100 Macy's gift card that I am going to use to get first Nars blushes. I'm thinking Tal Mahal, Lovejoy and Albatross. It's so tough to choose though...


----------



## shopandconquer (Aug 5, 2014)

shopandconquer said:


> I have a $100 Macy's gift card that I am going to use to get first Nars blushes. I'm thinking Tal Mahal, Lovejoy and Albatross. It's so tough to choose though...


  I ended up getting Taj Mahal, Luster, Albatross and Oasis. They were out of Lovejoy :-( so the MUA suggested Oasis and I fell for the color.


----------



## smar (Aug 6, 2014)

i'm NC45, Indian (Brown-Wheatish with yellow undertones) and so far ive managed to accumulate (In a mere few months I must add):
  -Taj Mahal (Very first blush, I felt sooooooo bloody guilty for the price. But once i had it on my cheeks, i couldnt stop staring and touching my cheeks..that came out weird but i'm sure u guys know what  mean..)
  -Desire (pop of pink that just perks up my complexion, makes me feel so young! I'm in my 30's but anything that makes me younger is most welcome)
  -Taos (So pretty warm pink-brown)
  -Outlaw (AMAZING glowy dusky rose )
  -413 BLKR (Watermelon pink that is SOOOO Super pigmented but so amazing on the skin. Had to blend the life out of it..but the effect that it gives is surreal..I guess u can tell i'm hooked to these blushes)
  -Torrid (peachy very light pink with shimmer and so gorgeous for dark skin.)
  -Dolce Vita (Matte dusky rose but gives a very satin finish on the skin. I LOVE THIS!)
  - Exhibit A (OK. I Seriously love this! Its so freakin scary in the pan..but on my dark wheatish skin it gives this beautiful flush...sigggghh...)
  Anyway, I'm waiting for my NARS COEUR BATTANT blush and i think its got stuck in the mail.. so will update when (And if ) i recieve it..
  NARS is the ultimate in blushes. Ive reached that point in my life where I feel that Quality items that may cost a tad more make more sense that mutiple cheap ones. That being said there are some certain Drugstore products that are amazing. (Maybelline and L'oreal Mascaras), Rimmel Lipsticks, revlon foundations and lipsticks). However in the Blush department there is no competition for NARS. They really do understand that a woman needs...
  I'm lusting for Gilda, Sin and Seduction next...is this wrong????


----------



## smar (Aug 6, 2014)

Taj Mahal Baby!!! Its gorgeous! the only downside is you wont be able to stop staring at urself in profile..


----------



## smar (Aug 6, 2014)

do they ever get over? have you ever hit pan on any? I have 8 of them so far and i LOVE them all equally... but I have more in mind...


----------



## Jill1228 (Aug 6, 2014)

Triple points this week at Sephora. I might need another NARS blush...or 2


----------



## Snouks (Aug 8, 2014)

i need to get Taj Mahal....it such a nice color


----------



## Meecherella (Aug 19, 2014)

So far my only Nars blush is Lovejoy. It's amazing. I need more of them!


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Aug 22, 2014)

Meecherella said:


> So far my only Nars blush is Lovejoy. It's amazing. I need more of them!


  That is my all time favorite blush


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Aug 22, 2014)

smar said:


> do they ever get over? have you ever hit pan on any? I have 8 of them so far and i LOVE them all equally... but I have more in mind...


  I own:

  Lovejoy
  Lokum
  Luster
  Taj Mahal
  Dolce Vita
  Torrid 

  My favorite is Lovejoy and I bought two back ups because I hit pan  I also hit pan with Luster. I wore the two of them almost everyday for months


----------



## Dare2MakeUp (Aug 25, 2014)

I fell completely in love with the Nars Mata Hari blush last Fall/Winter. It's the perfect plum blush.


----------



## LanaBana (Aug 26, 2014)

Taj Mahal is the best!  I also love Exhibit A and Dolce Vita.   [NW45, for reference.]


----------



## ABeam86 (Sep 25, 2014)

I absolutely love torrid I need to add some new fall/winter colors to my collection


----------



## pinkcrush (Nov 10, 2014)

Question ladies... Did they discontinue Taj Mahal blush??? I couldn't find it  when I went to Sephora yesterday...  Exhibit A looks like it will be coming home with me today haha


----------



## Jill1228 (Nov 10, 2014)

pinkcrush said:


> Question ladies... Did they discontinue Taj Mahal blush??? I couldn't find it  when I went to Sephora yesterday...  Exhibit A looks like it will be coming home with me today haha


 Dunno about Sephora, but NARS still has Taj Mahal. I bought it from Nordstrom about a month ago


----------



## nikkideevah (Nov 10, 2014)

pinkcrush said:


> Question ladies... Did they discontinue Taj Mahal blush??? I couldn't find it when I went to Sephora yesterday... Exhibit A looks like it will be coming home with me today haha


  I just looked under the Nars section on sephora.com and dont see it. Beauty.com have it but they just recently excluded nars from f&f


----------



## pinkcrush (Nov 10, 2014)

nikkideevah said:


> I just looked under the Nars section on sephora.com and dont see it. Beauty.com have it but they just recently excluded nars from f&f


 Thanx mama


----------



## pinkcrush (Nov 10, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Dunno about Sephora, but NARS still has Taj Mahal. I bought it from Nordstrom about a month ago


 Thanx girl


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Nov 11, 2014)

pinkcrush said:


> Thanx girl


  Sephora stopped selling Taj Mahal a while ago. Not sure why.


----------



## nikkideevah (Nov 11, 2014)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> Sephora stopped selling Taj Mahal a while ago. Not sure why.


  Just like they stopped selling the Tahoe foundation in store too.. very weird..


----------



## Jayjayy (Nov 20, 2014)

Nars Amour is surprisingly gorgeous on my NW43 skin. In the summer it can looks a little ashy if I overdo it, but lately it just warms up on my skin beautifully. AND it has stayed soft, unlike my other Nars blushes.


----------



## Plurabelle (Apr 3, 2015)

I've amassed quite a large NARS blush collection in the past couple of years, and every time I think I'm done with it, I feel like I have to get another one or two...

  My favourites are:

  Taj Mahal
  Lovejoy
  Taos
  Liberte

  I also really like Dolce Vita, Cactus Flower, Crazed, Amour, Torrid and Lokoum, but I just haven't used them enough for them to be on my favourites list yet.

  On my wishlist:

  Luster
  Madly
  Seduction

  For reference my skin tone is NC40-42 with a yellow undertone.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 3, 2015)

Plurabelle said:


> I've amassed quite a large NARS blush collection in the past couple of years, and every time I think I'm done with it, I feel like I have to get another one or two...
> 
> My favourites are:
> 
> ...


  This thread must have read my mind by being bumped today. I was looking at NARS blushes for about an hour this afternoon. Have you tried/do you own Almeria? It seems like it looks different enough from Dolce Vita, and that it is just warmer and browner (which I would love because Dolce Vita and Amour+Gina are my go-to's) but some reviews say they are very similar and I would have to order it sight unseen. And I'm getting antsy about ordering it because it is LE and I'm not sure how long the NARS website will have it. Ahhhh!!! 

  My Wish List includes: 
  - 413 BLKR (which I might as well buy at the flagship store, so meta, eeeeeekkkk so excited! I heart NY!)
  - Almeria 
  - Seduction 

  ...and maybe Liberte and maybe maybe Gilda. I always pass on Gilda because I have Amour and Gina and Gilda seems like the ugly stepchild of both but then something in me still wants it...


----------



## Plurabelle (Apr 4, 2015)

Quote:  *Twinkle_Twinkle*: Have you tried/do you own Almeria? It seems like it looks different enough from Dolce Vita, and that it is just warmer and browner (which I would love because Dolce Vita and Amour+Gina are my go-to's) but some reviews say they are very similar and I would have to order it site unseen. And I'm getting antsy about ordering it because it is LE and I'm not sure how long the NARS website will have it. Ahhhh!!! 






  Yes, I have both! I've uploaded a swatch - Dolce Vita on top and Almeria on the bottom (left and right, respectively, in the pan). They are very similar, but within that small difference, Almeria is definitely browner and warmer! In person, they look more different in the pan but more similar in the swatch. Also, this photo was taken in natural light but it's such a gloomy cloudy day today that the differences might be more pronounced in full sunlight.


----------



## MercifulLove (Apr 4, 2015)

Yessss Torrid is great on my NW45 completion...love it


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 4, 2015)

Plurabelle said:


> Yes, I have both! I've uploaded a swatch - Dolce Vita on top and Almeria on the bottom (left and right, respectively, in the pan). They are very similar, but within that small difference, Almeria is definitely browner and warmer! In person, they look more different in the pan but more similar in the swatch. Also, this photo was taken in natural light but it's such a gloomy cloudy day today that the differences might be more pronounced in full sunlight.


  Thank you so much!!!


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (May 9, 2015)

MercifulLove said:


> Yessss Torrid is great on my NW45 completion...love it


 
  It is!! I wore that yesterday with Colourpop Wisp highlighter and it looked phenomenal!


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (May 10, 2015)

Thought I'd hop on here before I leave and let everyone know that on 5/12-5/15  beauty.com will be having their friends and family sale 20% off. I usually purchase my NARS blushes from here during their sales. Just thought I'd pass the info along. Happy Mothers Day!!


----------



## nikkideevah (May 18, 2015)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> Thought I'd hop on here before I leave and let everyone know that on 5/12-5/15  beauty.com will be having their friends and family sale 20% off. I usually purchase my NARS blushes from here during their sales. Just thought I'd pass the info along. Happy Mothers Day!! :flower:


  Yeah I totally missed this


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (May 19, 2015)

nikkideevah said:


> Yeah I totally missed this


   I forgot to come back and update that the sale had been extended but I didnt even end up ordering anything.


----------



## Tknappe (Sep 6, 2016)

I actually like Sin.


----------

